# Central IL 2013/2014 winter season



## snocrete

Weather has been so nice this yr, its hard to think about snow yet.....but its coming. Any predictions? 

BTW, I think Nick still owes me a pitcher from last yrs predictions...


----------



## Cover Guy

I'm going to say a average winter


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1647665 said:


> I'm going to say a average winter


I'd be fine with that


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1647638 said:


> Weather has been so nice this yr, its hard to think about snow yet.....but its coming. Any predictions?
> 
> BTW, I think Nick still owes me a pitcher from last yrs predictions...


Do I?????

Crap.

I know Steve owes me one. Might have to get it from him. :laughing:

I posted this in the old thread, thanks for letting me know there was a new one. 

Got tires and rims for the Ford. Treadwright's "The Claw". They should make a difference.....










...........


----------



## Fatality

let me know how you like the treadwrights nick.


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1648079 said:


> let me know how you like the treadwrights nick.


Will do.

I'm expecting good results and expectations though. They look great from a quality standpoint.

That and 4-wheeler magazine did a great article and testing on them and really liked them over-all.

That and almost 1/3 of the price over brand new, I hope they are awesome!

.........


----------



## White Gardens

My Brother-In-Law in Champaign has also been running them on one of his trucks. Had them for 2 years. He said that he now has one that is looking "suspect" but he also has the older style with just a new cap and not the bead to bead re-tread like I got.

Over-all he has been super happy with them for use around town in the summer and the traction in the winter.


....


----------



## snocrete

tires look like they will be a HUGE improvement over whats on there! Matching rims to your signage also I see....that should stand out! That reminds me, next rain day(lol), I need to paint the snow tire rims for the new skid.

As for the pitcher(s), you & steve can both buy 1 each and I'll help you guys drink them. Sound good? Just give me a date, time, & place


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1648146 said:


> tires look like they will be a HUGE improvement over whats on there! Matching rims to your signage also I see....that should stand out! That reminds me, next rain day(lol), I need to paint the snow tire rims for the new skid.
> 
> As for the pitcher(s), you & steve can both buy 1 each and I'll help you guys drink them. Sound good? Just give me a date, time, & place


Ha! You said rain day.......

......


----------



## awddsm1

Rain? What is this rain stuff you speak of?

I know I'm ready for the weather to change, but not sure I'm ready for the snow just yet...


----------



## White Gardens

*GTG. If anyone wants to go.*

Grand Opening is on the 25th. Only a stones throw from Crete's shop. (good place to pass out. :laughing

We could set up some other weekend to, I'll be there though on the 25th or 26th.

Who's game?









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JK-Williams-Distilling/504363782962737









.........


----------



## Fatality

I should be able to make it


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1651076 said:


> I should be able to make it


X's 2.....just keep me posted what day your going Nick. I'd feel sorry for anyone that passes out at my shop


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1651076 said:


> I should be able to make it


Don't we have a wall to build? Been trying to call you.

......


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*contracts sent*

Got all my contracts sent out this week. Learned my best and largest client is bidding me out this year Not sure what to do...hold my prices or lower them...client acted like low bid would get it! What a joke. I have been serving with client for over ten years...never had a major complaint or problem in over ten years...


----------



## White Gardens

MowingisMaddnes;1652075 said:


> Got all my contracts sent out this week. Learned my best and largest client is bidding me out this year Not sure what to do...hold my prices or lower them...client acted like low bid would get it! What a joke. I have been serving with client for over ten years...never had a major complaint or problem in over ten years...


It's all about the money unfortunately. Having it for ten years is pretty good in our cut-throat economy. Feel lucky......

Bid it like you normally would, if they don't take it, then it's the other suckers loss. Just hope it's not Blackshore that gets it.

.........


----------



## snocrete

Just found out I'm losing another one of my better shovelers tonight....that's 2 that I'm losing due to their regular job changing to something that wont allow them to help on snow this yr. Really sucks because I already needed a couple new guys this yr, but now I need 2 more on top of that. So if anybody knows of anyone looking for some winter work, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Fatality

Nick that whiskey was so good! mmmmmm apple pie


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1660877 said:


> Nick that whiskey was so good! mmmmmm apple pie


WTF! Wheres mine


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1661114 said:


> WTF! Wheres mine


OMG! (lol) your shop is 1/4 mile from where you can pick it up!

They now have a Peach whiskey at 80 proof also. 

And don't forget the corn whiskey at 100 proof.

http://www.jkwilliamsdistilling.com/home.php

........


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like I'll be picking up leafcicles this week while trying to finish fall cleanups.....




.......


----------



## Dawdy Services

*Salt 11-12-13*

Anyone spread any salt with this snow


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1663802 said:


> Anyone spread any salt with this snow


Na, most non-elevated surfaces appear to be 80%-90% clear. Considering I've been working 7 days a week for the past 3 weeks, I think it's a perfect day for a nap!

.....


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*It's official*

We officially got 3/4" of snow last night, but nothing stuck to the pavement...

And yesterday my largest account officially decided to go a different direction. Unfortunately, this account was about 50% of my gross for snow removal. I am going to need to liquidate a two year old 12 foot snow pusher. Only sent it out for two snowstorms...like new...please let me know if you know anyone interested...I'll get some pictures soon...

Lost the transmission in my 2001 Suburban last week too...any ideas on how to get it repaired on the cheap cheap? Best quote so far is $2100...



White Gardens;1652089 said:


> It's all about the money unfortunately. Having it for ten years is pretty good in our cut-throat economy. Feel lucky......
> 
> Bid it like you normally would, if they don't take it, then it's the other suckers loss. Just hope it's not Blackshore that gets it.
> 
> .........


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1663836 said:


> Na, most non-elevated surfaces appear to be 80%-90% clear. Considering I've been working 7 days a week for the past 3 weeks, I think it's a perfect day for a nap!
> 
> .....


I didn't put any down I did see a lot of people did I think it was a wast,,, just my thought tho


----------



## Fatality

Ended up laying about 3 tons. So much for doing leaf cleanups today!

Nick- Rims look great! Really sets the truck apart


----------



## White Gardens

MowingisMaddnes;1663863 said:


> W
> I am going to need to liquidate a two year old 12 foot snow pusher. Only sent it out for two snowstorms...like new...please let me know if you know anyone interested...I'll get some pictures soon...


Damn it! Just went to chicago over the weekend and picked up a 12' protech. Otherwise I would of considered it......

.....


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1663883 said:


> I didn't put any down I did see a lot of people did I think it was a wast,,, just my thought tho


I had Fatality throw something like 800lbs (not sure) on one location for me. Spot treatment. Better safe than sorry.



Fatality;1663920 said:


> Ended up laying about 3 tons. So much for doing leaf cleanups today!
> 
> Nick- Rims look great! Really sets the truck apart


And thanks Brandt, with the leaf box on the dump still, I didn't want the hassle of putting on the spreader just quite yet for a small shot of salt. Hopefully we don't get anything else for the next two weeks.

As for the rims, thanks! Thumbs Up. It's been 50/50. People either really like them, or hate them. They do stand out!

...........


----------



## snocrete

MowingisMaddnes;1663863 said:


> We officially got 3/4" of snow last night, but nothing stuck to the pavement...
> 
> And yesterday my largest account officially decided to go a different direction. Unfortunately, this account was about 50% of my gross for snow removal. I am going to need to liquidate a two year old 12 foot snow pusher. Only sent it out for two snowstorms...like new...please let me know if you know anyone interested...I'll get some pictures soon...
> 
> Lost the transmission in my 2001 Suburban last week too...any ideas on how to get it repaired on the cheap cheap? Best quote so far is $2100...


Turn54 might be interested in the pusher....I'll let him know to check here.


----------



## turn54

interested in pusher mowingismaddnes. Sent PM


----------



## awddsm1

I got up at 3 just to check on things... 99% clear, but there was a nice ice patch right in front of the door of a gas station I picked up. couple handfuls took care of that. glad I didn't load the tailgate spreader up, especially since the controller seems to have taken a dump.

why do we do this again?


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1664101 said:


> why do we do this again?


Had that same conversation with Brandt this morning.......

.......


----------



## Fatality

White Gardens;1664275 said:


> Had that same conversation with Brandt this morning.......
> 
> .......


We seem to have that conversation daily LOL


----------



## White Gardens

*New Toys*

Will be taking delivery of this oldie but goodie machine by the middle of next week. Finally getting all my fall stuff done and will be switching gears and focusing on snow preparations.

Machine is a 1968 IH 3850. Owner of a farm has it. Already set up for snow removal as he bought it originally to keep one of his employees busy in the winter. It was used on a Meyer parking lot. He had a custom 10' snow bucket made for it also. Comes with the bucket and the original 1.5 yard bucket that will be attached to the pusher box.

Owner took really great care of the machine and has replaced a ton of parts on it. Gave me a list a mile long of all the repairs he did to it. Extra auxiliary lights and good heater core and extra fans in the cab to keep the windows clear.

He also swears that the machine was pushing a 16' pusher box. The operator said 14'.

Also picked up a 12' pro-tech pusher box. Barely used and the rubber edge is in great shape.

Hopefully I made a good decision, we'll see.....


----------



## snocrete

Awesome Nick! That pusher looks to be in excellent shape! I think those two(machine/pusher) will match up well. 


I'm almost done getting prepped for winter...couple more small things regarding shovelers to finish up, and we'll be good. Getting kind of excited for it!

We should try for a gtg towards the end of Nov/early Dec.


----------



## White Gardens

What a day. My thoughts and prayers go out to those in Pekin and Washington.... 



......


----------



## White Gardens

What a day. My thoughts and prayers go out to those in Pekin and Washington.... 



......


----------



## erkoehler

I may need a 12 ft protec if its for sale.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1666368 said:


> What a day. My thoughts and prayers go out to those in Pekin and Washington....
> 
> ......


ditto

p.m. me if I can be of any help


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1666416 said:


> ditto
> 
> p.m. me if I can be of any help


Luckily no major damage in our neighborhood. North Normal sustained a bit of damage in the college area, but nothing severe by any means compared to the town of Washington.

Brandt had some shingles come off his roof, but that was about it.

.........


----------



## snocrete

just down the road from my shop a few houses got destroyed...but the bulk of the destruction was in Washington...looks like a bomb went off...I'd say a couple hundred (maybe more) houses got completely leveled.

would be willing to take a machine or 2 over to help, but no real good answers as to where to go...sounds as though non-residents AND residents are not being let back into the effected area by police.?..?...supposedly gas leaks are still being addressed also..?...

whats really messed up, is that I heard people were looting last night


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1666585 said:


> just down the road from my shop a few houses got destroyed...but the bulk of the destruction was in Washington...looks like a bomb went off...I'd say a couple hundred (maybe more) houses got completely leveled.
> 
> would be willing to take a machine or 2 over to help, but no real good answers as to where to go...sounds as though non-residents AND residents are not being let back into the effected area by police.?..?...supposedly gas leaks are still being addressed also..?...
> 
> whats really messed up, is that I heard people were looting last night


I was going to say that your area was hit wayyyy harder than ours.

As for going to Washington, I thought about taking my mini skid and seeing if they could use it.

But, like you I've seen that they are turning people away right now, and that's not a bad thing overall. Sounds like they are keeping it organized, and though I really want to go help, I know there is going to be thousands of volunteers to will be there to help in the next couple of weeks. Just the nature of the people of central Illinois.

As for looters, that's horrible....

......


----------



## Dawdy Services

*No snow*

Wow we are so lucky,,,, rain for a couple of days then it gets cold we just can't win I have a yard to clean up this weekend and it's not going to get above freezing,,, it's crazy!!


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1668727 said:


> Wow we are so lucky,,,, rain for a couple of days then it gets cold we just can't win I have a yard to clean up this weekend and it's not going to get above freezing,,, it's crazy!!


We've got 4 properties to do a final mow.

10 properties to do a final cleanup.

1 landscape install........

:crying::crying:

......


----------



## White Gardens

Snow on Monday. Good times.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1669033 said:


> Snow on Monday. Good times.


Really? Where are you seeing that?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1669047 said:


> Really? Where are you seeing that?


From CIRA and the National Weather service.

Also states it on my Weather Bug App on my phone.

WMBD, accuweather, and the weather channel doesn't mention it though.









.........


----------



## snocrete

Cool....lets see what happens. 

It actually flurried on me for a bit 2day.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1669061 said:


> Cool....lets see what happens.
> 
> It actually flurried on me for a bit 2day.


Just took a look at the Weather Channel's forecast,

They have the storm system staying to the south, completely missing us.

But, we'll see.

........


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1669377 said:


> Just took a look at the Weather Channel's forecast,
> 
> They have the storm system staying to the south, completely missing us.
> 
> But, we'll see.
> 
> ........


It's the state farm dome 
xysport
Thumbs Up


----------



## cfpd0707

I apparently haven't been on in a while. Didn't realize there was a new thread. Hope everyone is getting all their landscape work done. Hopefully things will start looking better for snow soon. Looks good for early December even though that's a ways out. 

Nick I saw the rims when I was at the vault the other day. Looks awesome.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Keep your eyes open for something Dec. 4-8. Maybe our first storm.


----------



## Dawdy Services

jimmyzlc;1670015 said:


> Keep your eyes open for something Dec. 4-8. Maybe our first storm.


I just looked at the weather channels 10 day forecast and it's depressing,,, precipation moves in and it gets into the upper 40s so sad


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey everyone, I found the new thread. Another year is upon us, hopefully everyone is getting ready for what may end up being an above average winter. 


That being said, does anyone have a Western mounting bracket for a 99+ Chevy/GMC 1500? I dont need any wiring, just the mount. Thanks!


----------



## Dawdy Services

With that little bit of snow the roads turned to ice when the sun went down


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1670413 said:


> With that little bit of snow the roads turned to ice when the sun went down


Danvers was a skating rink.

Went in to check a couple of accounts and as soon as I hit route nine and market street, there was nothing.

Seemed like it skirted north of route nine, or the northern part of the twin cities. Looked to be an accident on 74 at the Mitsubishi overpass.

I took Yuton road into town. Snotty spots as I went were the wind didn't blow the snow off.

Took 6 points and route nine home. Clean as a whistle..... As soon as I got off the route 9 Y into Danvers, it turned into a winter wonderland.....

........

........


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1669828 said:


> Nick I saw the rims when I was at the vault the other day. Looks awesome.


Thanks dude! Thumbs Up.

I'm getting about a 50/50 review on them. Some people like them, some people hate them.

They are loud!

As for landscaping, I've got another solid week of work left to finish and that will be it.

Got a tree to plant today, and looks like I'll be breaking out the Roofers torch to thaw out the ground.

......


----------



## jimmyzlc

Dawdy Services;1670054 said:


> I just looked at the weather channels 10 day forecast and it's depressing,,, precipation moves in and it gets into the upper 40s so sad


Your local guys won't have anything concrete that far out. The long range forecasting sites are watching several pieces of energy along with a new blast of cold air. some are hinting at a panhandle hooker that could sweep south of us. Time will tell. Might start seeing some hints Sat. or Sun.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1671219 said:


> Your local guys won't have anything concrete that far out. The long range forecasting sites are watching several pieces of energy along with a new blast of cold air. some are hinting at a panhandle hooker that could sweep south of us. Time will tell. Might start seeing some hints Sat. or Sun.


Looks like Rain Monday and Tuesday. Possible salt run at the end of it, but all depends on when it clears out.


----------



## White Gardens

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! :waving:



........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1671827 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! :waving:
> 
> ........


ditto........:waving:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

New guy checkin in! Looks like I might actually get to move some white stuff for some green stuff this year. Lets just hope it snows!


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1673154 said:


> New guy checkin in! Looks like I might actually get to move some white stuff for some green stuff this year. Lets just hope it snows!


Welcome aboard!

Might be some interesting weather later this week. We'll see how it pans out.

....


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1673408 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Might be some interesting weather later this week. We'll see how it pans out.
> 
> ....


Let's hope so I'm done with lawn care for the year I think ready for the snow!


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1673154 said:


> New guy checkin in! Looks like I might actually get to move some white stuff for some green stuff this year. Lets just hope it snows!


Whats up :waving:......did you get some work lined up of your own, or are you strictly subbing this yr?

You really should post some pics of what your using....I don't make it down your way much, so its the best way for me to see.



White Gardens;1673408 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Might be some interesting weather later this week. We'll see how it pans out.
> 
> ....


Looks like Wed night it drops off big time...single digits at night after that. I have a couple more "outside" concrete jobs to do, but not sure if the one is gonna get done....may have to build around it, then pour. This week I'm hoping to have all loose ends tied up for snow work, 1 small crete job completed, & 1 small bobcat/gravel job.

We should plan a gtg for Dec sometime...any suggestions? SB in EP again?


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1673412 said:


> Let's hope so I'm done with lawn care for the year I think ready for the snow!


We've got this week to finish up, and it can't come soon enough. 4 final cleanups to do, (done once already) , a landscape install that I'm hoping to have finished on Tuesday, on one small mulch install for a lady who wants the protection to her plants over the winter.

I'm ready for winter. My sinuses are killing me and ready to get them under control.

.......


----------



## resilient63

Looks very interesting for you guys this week.


----------



## White Gardens

resilient63;1673659 said:


> Looks very interesting for you guys this week.


I'm seeing conflicting forecast not sure what is going to happen or expect.


----------



## turn54

I'm guessing cloudy with a %100 chance of cold beer. Let's drink. I say next weekend or so before everybody gets involved with christmas like commitments. Silver Bullet in E. Peoria works good for me. I know i owe white gardens a pitcher from last years wagers. I will pitch one in for snocrete just because i know he needs it.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Tomorrows wether models will give a pretty good idea what might happen. I've seen snow maps with anywhere from 2-12 inches of snow. I'll settle for a 2-3 just to get an early push in. Long range hs another possiabilty Tues. Wed. snow maps for that, although early, blasts are area with a good storm.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1673759 said:


> I'm guessing cloudy with a %100 chance of cold beer. Let's drink. I say next weekend or so before everybody gets involved with christmas like commitments. Silver Bullet in E. Peoria works good for me. I know i owe white gardens a pitcher from last years wagers. I will pitch one in for snocrete just because i know he needs it.


I think I could pull that off. I'm hoping to be wrapping everything up by then.



jimmyzlc;1673804 said:


> Tomorrows wether models will give a pretty good idea what might happen. I've seen snow maps with anywhere from 2-12 inches of snow. I'll settle for a 2-3 just to get an early push in. Long range hs another possiabilty Tues. Wed. snow maps for that, although early, blasts are area with a good storm.


Been watching the weather channel and it looks, at this point, that the models are pushing the bulk of the storm into most of Southern IL. And some models have the bulk of the snow even farther south into KY,TN.

Right now I'm not expecting much for us in Central IL. Probably some nuisance crap and that's about it.

....


----------



## MagLan

Local weather man says 1-2" late thurs into thurs night here in the champaign area... still a long ways out to pin down totals though. Guess we'll see!!! I'm ready for a first plow!


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1674463 said:


> Local weather man says 1-2" late thurs into thurs night here in the champaign area... still a long ways out to pin down totals though. Guess we'll see!!! I'm ready for a first plow!


One local station has us in the 1"-2" range.

Another Local Station has us in the .1" range.

European model suggest that we are on the edge of anything.....

It's all in the air, unfortunately we won't know more until Wed night into Thursday morning.

Crap shoot at this point.

....


----------



## jimmyzlc

I am hoping I'm close enough to get 2 inches out of this. But don't worry gentleman we may have a better shot next week with a Panhandle Hooker coming, could be the first real snowstorm of the season.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1673423 said:


> Whats up :waving:......did you get some work lined up of your own, or are you strictly subbing this yr?
> 
> You really should post some pics of what your using....I don't make it down your way much, so its the best way for me to see.


I am going to sub for a outfit in Springfield. Alot more going on there than little old Lincoln. I'm going to run a sidewalk crew with the flatbed and a trailer and my two quads. Then put my plow truck out with one of his trucks. They have alot of commercial with lots of walks. If things work out and I can find some reliable drivers I'll buy another truck or two.

Now let it snow!


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1673759 said:


> I'm guessing cloudy with a %100 chance of cold beer. Let's drink. I say next weekend or so before everybody gets involved with christmas like commitments. Silver Bullet in E. Peoria works good for me. I know i owe white gardens a pitcher from last years wagers. I will pitch one in for snocrete just because i know he needs it.





White Gardens;1673883 said:


> I think I could pull that off. I'm hoping to be wrapping everything up by then...


Sounds good to me.



Robinson_Cnst;1675283 said:


> I am going to sub for a outfit in Springfield. Alot more going on there than little old Lincoln. I'm going to run a sidewalk crew with the flatbed and a trailer and my two quads. Then put my plow truck out with one of his trucks. They have alot of commercial with lots of walks. If things work out and I can find some reliable drivers I'll buy another truck or two.
> 
> Now let it snow!


Good for you...sounds like a good way to get in the game. You have full faced helmets? and/or windshields for the ATV's?


----------



## White Gardens

Sunday looks like another roll of the dice. From what I'm seeing so far, looks like a dusting or just a bit more than that. 

Looked at inaccuweather's monthly forecast, and noticed an oscillation in temps to where it might be above freezing for a period of time. Looked at their precip predictions also, and shows some potential in there for some storms.


----------



## White Gardens

Any updates South of Bloomington?

We haven't seen anything here.



..........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1676729 said:


> Any updates South of Bloomington?
> 
> We haven't seen anything here.
> 
> ..........


Doubt you will...I'll be surprised if Springfield even sees anything..?..?..


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*12/5 12/6 event*



White Gardens;1676729 said:


> Any updates South of Bloomington?
> 
> We haven't seen anything here.
> 
> ..........


Nothing in Springfield. About 30 miles South of Springfield got some very light freezing rain, then sleet. Vandalia is the snow line. Only an inch on the ground there now, but just South of Vandalia has 5 to 10 inches on the ground!


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*snowpusher for sale*

Hi Guys,
Here are the pictures of the 12' backhoe pusher I have for sale. It is 2 years old, only sent it out to a big box store twice... Need $2000 for it...
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## White Gardens

Well, looks like our little event came in earlier than expected.....

Going to be a day.


.........


----------



## affekonig

Whoa, how much snow is expected down there today? I live in Normal during the week for work and haven't really paid attention to the weather. And hi by the way.


----------



## Cover Guy

I had a full salt run in champaign this morning


----------



## White Gardens

affekonig;1677939 said:


> Whoa, how much snow is expected down there today? I live in Normal during the week for work and haven't really paid attention to the weather. And hi by the way.


Less than an inch of snow, and less than 1/4 inch of possible ice. At least that's what the prediction is.

What do you come to Normal for?

Really though, looking the NWS radar, it almost looks like it's about done. We maybe have .10" of an inch on the ground, but the snow is so dry, it's not really slick at all. And it's stopped snowing already.

Me and Fatality are back and forth on a salt run right now. I'm leaning towards holding off, and seeing if the freezing drizzle materializes.



Cover Guy;1678037 said:


> I had a full salt run in champaign this morning


I'm not quite to that point yet. I might later this evening. Just all depends.

Talked to Crete too, he's in the same boat as me. Borderline at best right now.

.......


----------



## Dawdy Services

I just did a salt run on most of my places


----------



## snocrete

We will end up with a full salt run out of this(walks & lots). Some things have been treated already....the rest will get done after a while. The official start of the season has happened!


----------



## awddsm1

Do you guys even mess with the plow in this stuff? I'm debating about putting it on right now, or just throw some extra salt.


----------



## affekonig

White Gardens;1678065 said:


> Less than an inch of snow, and less than 1/4 inch of possible ice. At least that's what the prediction is.
> 
> What do you come to Normal for?
> 
> Really though, looking the NWS radar, it almost looks like it's about done. We maybe have .10" of an inch on the ground, but the snow is so dry, it's not really slick at all. And it's stopped snowing already.
> 
> .......


I work for an auto manufaturer as a rep and have dealers in Bloomington, Morton, Pekin, Canton, Springfield, Taylorville, Forsyth, Champaign, Mattoon and Effingham. I'm actually not plowing this year, although I do have a plow truck that I'd consider bringing down if somebody needs a sub...

I'm glad I came back up north this weekend; we must have at least 3".


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1678370 said:


> Do you guys even mess with the plow in this stuff? I'm debating about putting it on right now, or just throw some extra salt.


What's more cost effective in your situation?

Some would plow, then lightly salt, some would just salt heavy.

.....


----------



## White Gardens

*Week Ahead......*

Looks like the potential for at least more nuisance snows in our area for the next week.

Wednesday might bring a slight chance, then again on the weekend.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ILX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

.......


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1678370 said:


> Do you guys even mess with the plow in this stuff? I'm debating about putting it on right now, or just throw some extra salt.


Little extra salt....I do have a friend that was told to plow a med sized commercial account he has, and not salt on this event...I thought that was kinda strange.


----------



## awddsm1

Well, I got to try my new western ice breaker v-box out.... Heck of a learning curve... Ended up running through close to 3 tons. Probably should have taken half that. I think with the gate wide open I could empty this thing in two minutes flat. Barely open gate, motor just off idle seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## MagLan

First run with the new boss spreader in champaign...I like it! I went with the pintle version as opposed to the auger...not alot of guys buying them I guess but I got along great with it!! Spread about 6 ton or so with no jams!! Would have had quite a few jams in that time frame with my snow ex. 

Anyway, complete salt run for me...a lot of lots got it twice, once yesterday for the snow and again early this morning for the ice!!

Looks like another one rolling in late week...might have something to plow with this one too!! John dee says 1-4 but still a ways out.


----------



## Fatality

Full salt run for us as well. Nick is it beer time yet?


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1679026 said:


> Full salt run for us as well. Nick is it beer time yet?


Pfffffft.

Looks like a dusting up to an inch Wed. Morning........ https://www.facebook.com/WMBDMarcusBailey/posts/10151841582816728?notif_t=notify_me

Another salt run...

Then we got the end of the week to contend with. That storm is still up in the air.

........


----------



## awddsm1

What a way to start the season huh? Three storms in the first week... Glad I got all my clean ups done last week. No rest for the weary I guess....


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1679410 said:


> What a way to start the season huh? Three storms in the first week... Glad I got all my clean ups done last week. No rest for the weary I guess....


Heck, I've still got the sides on the truck for the leaf box, I've got 4 more cleanups to do.....and I don't think it's going to happen at this point, they might have to wait until early spring at the worst.

The nuisance stuff drives me nuts. Sure, you can clear sidewalks with a leaf blower and throw salt, but I'd rather have it be a full push rather than the piddly stuff.

...........


----------



## awddsm1

I don't mind so much. I'd rather work back into things slowly, and find issues with equipment when I'm not already stretched to my limits on a big snow. By February though, yea, this puddly crap can take a hike.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Two salt runs on my accounts last night and today, super icy down here. Another system brewing for Fri/Sat could be all snow.


----------



## jimmyzlc

http://westernusawx.info/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2013/post-2476-0-42725300-1386650949_thumb.png


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*...*

This Euro run shows even more snow...



jimmyzlc;1679637 said:


> http://westernusawx.info/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2013/post-2476-0-42725300-1386650949_thumb.png


----------



## jimmyzlc

3 days out, euro snow totals

http://models.weatherbell.com/ecmwf/2013121012/mw/ecmwf_tsnow_mw_25.png


----------



## MagLan

Bring it on!! 3-4 inches would be a good first plow...I have a couple guys that are new to it this year, so a smaller one first would be good!!


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1680351 said:


> Bring it on!! 3-4 inches would be a good first plow...I have a couple guys that are new to it this year, so a smaller one first would be good!!


Ditto,

Last night was a bust on the salt apps. Looks like it stayed north.

NWS is saying a "few" inches of snow for the weekend. Inaccuweather has a prediction of up to 6 inches. I vote 3" for this weekend.

...


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1681256 said:


> Ditto,
> 
> Last night was a bust on the salt apps. Looks like it stayed north.
> 
> NWS is saying a "few" inches of snow for the weekend. Inaccuweather has a prediction of up to 6 inches. I vote 3" for this weekend.
> 
> ...


Check out this run, you would get hammered.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Well it didn't load, but your area was in the 7-8 inch snow band.


----------



## awddsm1

2-4 would be perfect as far as I'm concerned. Enough for a full push, but can still make good time through it.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

2-4 would be a good start to the season for me. I'm subbing this year and have an old truck, so making a few bucks for a new plow truck would be great. Not sure how reliable my plow will be! Have to see a little snow before I run out and buy another truck, although the work is there.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1681430 said:


> Well it didn't load, but your area was in the 7-8 inch snow band.


Ya, just got done listening to Marcus Bailey on WMBD.

Not saying just how much we are going to get, but he says about an inch.

Originally I was saying three, but now I'm thinking no more than 2" or slightly over.

......


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1681791 said:


> Ya, just got done listening to Marcus Bailey on WMBD.
> 
> Not saying just how much we are going to get, but he says about an inch.
> 
> Originally I was saying three, but now I'm thinking no more than 2" or slightly over.
> 
> ......


I'll take whatever....but 2in would get us a full plow/salt run. Weekend storms are great.


----------



## White Gardens

White Gardens;1681791 said:


> Ya, just got done listening to Marcus Bailey on WMBD.
> 
> Not saying just how much we are going to get, but he says about an inch.
> 
> Originally I was saying three, but now I'm thinking no more than 2" or slightly over.
> 
> ......


I now retract this earlier statement. NWS is now calling for 3"-5"....

Real good news out of this is that the temps are going to be just at freezing, so at least it's not going to brutally cold through the storm.

...


----------



## awddsm1

Inaccuweather says 3-6...

The warmer temps also mean that with a little sun things should melt off nicely, although Sunday looks to be cold again.


----------



## jimmyzlc

NWS has a Winter Storm watch for the counties just to our west.


----------



## cfpd0707

Hoping for snow. Let's see what I can break for the first storm this year. Or maybe it will be a good year and nothing will break... Haha


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1682182 said:


> Inaccuweather says 3-6...
> 
> The warmer temps also mean that with a little sun things should melt off nicely, although Sunday looks to be cold again.


Ground temps are still brutally cold, not betting on any meltdown until next week sometime.

Marcus and a couple of other guys are on at 8:20 on google plus. I've watched his live discussions before and they are pretty good.

https://plus.google.com/events/c4oca9juofaarf9i2iu310grue4

.......


----------



## Fatality

Any update on your loader Nick? You make me worry!


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1682656 said:


> Any update on your loader Nick? You make me worry!


Ha! Got it ready to go today. Still smoking a bit and a shade on the lack of power side, but it should do the job.

I think the injection pump might be ******** just a shade. And there is a possibility that it's leaking into the crank case. Regardless, changed the oil, and consulted my mechanic and it's good to go for now.

Otherwise, Box is mounted and ready to go. Should do the work I'm asking it to do.

Tomorrow I need to mount the plows, replaced the headlights on my 9' plow, and hoping no issues with the snow dogg for the ford. For the second year on the dogg, not worried about it.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1682656 said:


> Any update on your loader Nick? You make me worry!


No need to worry, I work better under pressure and the last minute! 

Besides, I always have plan B, and Plan C in order...

....


----------



## White Gardens

Watched Marcus's discussion. Looks interesting to say the least.

Looks like we will see around 4". Good times.


..


----------



## jjacobs

Okay, thought I would jump aboard and sign in. Truck is ready to go....the sky is dark and flurries are starting to fall here at the office.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

We're all mounted up and a few small repairs done. Let the snow fly! Gonna try for a nap but don't think it will happen.


----------



## awddsm1

Sticking already here.


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1683483 said:


> We're all mounted up and a few small repairs done. Let the snow fly! Gonna try for a nap but don't think it will happen.


I've been trying and it's not happening. Just not tired enough. Which is surprising as I'm way beyond the "I can't sleep before a storm" phase of my career.

I have a hard time seeing more than 4" for us right now. Snow is light and small. And I'm not seeing any heavier bands in the storm right now.

But, there is a long way to go.

........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

how much you guys got right now?


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1683841 said:


> how much you guys got right now?


1 1/2" in champaign


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1683829 said:


> I've been trying and it's not happening. Just not tired enough. Which is surprising as I'm way beyond the "I can't sleep before a storm" phase of my career.
> 
> I have a hard time seeing more than 4" for us right now. Snow is light and small. And I'm not seeing any heavier bands in the storm right now.
> 
> But, there is a long way to go.
> 
> ........


Were sitting idle here in Springfield. It droped a good ince or so then just rained on us. Gave me time to find out one of the atv s had a bad cooling fan.


----------



## jjacobs

Robinson_Cnst;1684048 said:


> Were sitting idle here in Springfield. It droped a good ince or so then just rained on us. Gave me time to find out one of the atv s had a bad cooling fan.


we got a solid 4 on ground, heading out to start getting some off of lots.


----------



## awddsm1

Finally got home about 4:30. 6.8" of wet heavy garbage officially at Peoria.... I think my poor truck deserves a vacation after this one.


----------



## White Gardens

Done, and just ate a pizza, chased with JK Williams Whiskey.

Night Night......





.....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

We pushed from 12:30 am till about 2 pm today. Still have some big lots we havnt touched! Thank god its the weekend. With the temp drop we will be dropping alot of salt. Going back out at 11 tonight.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Anyone know the official snowfall total inches for Bloomington


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1685174 said:


> Anyone know the official snowfall total inches for Bloomington


7.5" was the official total. Just a half inch shy of my next tier of pricing...:crying:

As for saying that the snow was wet and heavy, it must of been a Peoria thing.

At least for us, early on it was a medium weight snow and it was perfect for pushing. It was stacking into the blade extremely nicely and was swiping clean.

As the day progressed though, it got above freezing and got a little heavier, but when finishing up in the evening, the temps dropped below freezing again it it was moving nicely.

I'd have to say, for close to 8" of snow. It was probably the best "big" snow storm to push for us. Easy to keep up with on our big lot and thank god the wind didn't blow hard.

Hope everyone got through without any malfunctions and stayed safe.Thumbs Up

The wheel loader I purchased has some issues with power, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's an easy fix when I have it looked at this week. It seems to over-fueling and rolling a lot of black smoke with now power. And you could smell the unburnt fuel in the exhaust. The injection pump is either over-fueling the motor, or it's out of time as the previous owner had the pump taken off and re-built. So we'll see.

......


----------



## White Gardens

*.5" of snow possible*

Just saw this. http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=ILZ038&warncounty=ILC113&firewxzone=ILZ038&local_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook#.Uq3C0rSFfKc

Looks like a salt run might be in order.:yow!:

All before a warm up and potential rain chance later in the week.

......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1685202 said:


> 7.5" was the official total. Just a half inch shy of my next tier of pricing...:crying:
> 
> As for saying that the snow was wet and heavy, it must of been a Peoria thing.
> 
> At least for us, early on it was a medium weight snow and it was perfect for pushing. It was stacking into the blade extremely nicely and was swiping clean.
> 
> As the day progressed though, it got above freezing and got a little heavier, but when finishing up in the evening, the temps dropped below freezing again it it was moving nicely.
> 
> I'd have to say, for close to 8" of snow. It was probably the best "big" snow storm to push for us. Easy to keep up with on our big lot and thank god the wind didn't blow hard.
> 
> Hope everyone got through without any malfunctions and stayed safe.Thumbs Up
> 
> The wheel loader I purchased has some issues with power, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's an easy fix when I have it looked at this week. It seems to over-fueling and rolling a lot of black smoke with now power. And you could smell the unburnt fuel in the exhaust. The injection pump is either over-fueling the motor, or it's out of time as the previous owner had the pump taken off and re-built. So we'll see.
> 
> ......


Down in Springfield we got about an inch and a half, i thing thats when the storm moved north slightly and we got rain from 6-8. sent all the guys home Friday night till 12 am. We got behind sat morning and had a couple lots that got left till this morning. I think that wet snow underneath got hard and made plowing tough. The Boss I was runing today kept floating out ontop of the hard stuff. Lots of clean up. Some of the guys didn't spread salt the second time around and left for some nasty ice this morning.

Had alot of guys not show one the secound go around which made for a long.... morning today. Well ive been at it since 7 am friday with only 4 hours sleep. im spent!


----------



## MagLan

9 inches in champaign and about 6 in Monticello... we were out from 6pm Friday evening until 8am this morning with about a 5 or 6 hour rest for everybody last night. Good first real storm!!


----------



## Fatality

Good first push!


----------



## cfpd0707

Great first push! Nothing broke, the timing was pretty good, and we got more than they were calling for!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Other than a blown hose a shot battery we did good.


----------



## jimmyzlc

We had 7 inches down here, heavy wet snow. I started at 330 a.m. and didn't come home till 8 pm. Back out at 8 to finish up. Threw a lot of salt again and re-visited a lot of lots.Thumbs Up Now the bad, the transfer case on my 4 x 4 is going kaput. Barely made it to the end of the day today. So this push may be for not after this bill.


----------



## snocrete

good first storm, but have some kinks to work out. glad it was the weekend.

got a few things to do 2moro and we'll be ready for the next 1


----------



## jimmyzlc

Looks like maybe another Saturday event on the horizon.


----------



## jjacobs

Actually went out and pushed off the lots this morning. We got around 1/2 to 3/4. I will just charge for a partial, but I think it was worth it to clean them up.

My gut tells me its gonna be a good plowing season.


----------



## Dawdy Services

I don't know about the rest of you but my phone was and still is blowing up for people wanting plowing done


----------



## jimmyzlc

Here is the early EURO snow map for this weekend.

http://westernusawx.info/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2013/post-2476-0-42161600-1387209476_thumb.png


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1686674 said:


> Here is the early EURO snow map for this weekend.
> 
> http://westernusawx.info/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2013/post-2476-0-42161600-1387209476_thumb.png


The only problem with that run is that it's not taking in account the liquid precipitation that is supposed to fall before late Friday into Saturday morning.

So, I'm seriously doubting that we'll see 12" of snow. Now, could we get another 8" storm..... Possibly.

...


----------



## White Gardens

HA!

Just read this and it pretty much reiterates what I just said.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151855820866728&set=a.283454996727.145653.199786566727&type=1&theater

.............


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1686451 said:


> My gut tells me its gonna be a good plowing season.


I've been saying/feeling that since the beginning of fall


----------



## jimmyzlc

You hit the mother load on that model run.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*Euro model*

Here is an earlier run of the euro...oh now I see it was the one Marcus has on his facebook page...


----------



## snocrete

That would be quite the storm....probably should just go to sleep now....wake me up on Friday.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

That storm would certainly justify a new plow truck!


----------



## awddsm1

That just isn't going to happen... It's kind of like accuweather's 6 week forcast. 



Watch me eat my words now....


----------



## White Gardens

MowingisMaddnes;1687892 said:


> Here is an earlier run of the euro...oh now I see it was the one Marcus has on his facebook page...


2"-4" on Sunday. That's my prediction.

....


----------



## White Gardens

More clarification for sunday....

http://www.centralillinoisproud.com/story/d/story/G_uAEdFFUEWfMWiJFVnk1A#.UrDXdaoh6dM.facebook

............


----------



## JohnnyU

It's going to be a timing issue. If the cold air gets here sooner, the precip will be snow. I would much prefer the snow to the ice.... That's for sure.


----------



## cfpd0707

Now it sounds like it will be mostly rain or freezing rain for us. Not a whole lot of snow. That's to bad but it's still early in the season.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1689266 said:


> Now it sounds like it will be mostly rain or freezing rain for us.


Hmmmmmmm, I was saying that all along....

.......


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I think there will be more trees coming down with this one than snow....


----------



## White Gardens

It will be interesting to say the least. 

Right now I'm waiting to watch Marcus on Google+ tonight at 8pm and his discussion of the storm.



....


----------



## awddsm1

Just got a call from a lady thinking we were getting 8-18". Not that I mind another drive, but man.

Btw- if anyone is looking for a little extra work, or knows of someone who is, I could use some help on these bigger storms. Washington/east peoria/metamora area.


----------



## JohnnyU

Thomas.Creation;1689696 said:


> I think there will be more trees coming down with this one than snow....


I'm with you...

I don't have the transfer switch installed yet, but I am more or less ready to power critical circuits of the house if it comes to that...

Just need to head down to top off all the fuel tanks and cans tomorrow.


----------



## White Gardens

Well, looks like they extended the freezing rain advisory until midnight. Looks like it will be a long night.


----------



## White Gardens

How did everyone make it through?


...........


----------



## MagLan

Got plenty of sleep here in the Champaign area...didn't salt at all!!


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1693698 said:


> How did everyone make it through?
> 
> ...........


No problems here just put down a cpl tons of salt Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## tyreese27

got 3 1/2 hours of plowing in, out at my four sites in west chicago


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1693698 said:


> How did everyone make it through?
> 
> ...........


spread a couple lbs of salt is all


----------



## cfpd0707

Woke up to some pretty slick spots this morning. Some of my lots were clear but a couple others I was able to throw some salt.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*clipper action!*

With all the clipper action so far this season, thought this chart would be handy! Remember if the ladies don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy!


----------



## White Gardens

Nice, great Red Green reference! Thumbs Up

Going to be a busy week from what I can tell. Chance of snow today, threw a bit of salt this early am, couple of inches possibly Wed-Thurs, and then another chance later in the weekend for something.

Hopefully, we get a couple of pushes in this week. The weaker nuisance events eat up my profits on my seasonal accounts.



....


----------



## MagLan

NWS is saying 3-5 now! I just hope its the light fluffy stuff this time! Sure go through more fuel with that wet heavy crap we had last storm!


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1703496 said:


> NWS is saying 3-5 now! I just hope its the light fluffy stuff this time! Sure go through more fuel with that wet heavy crap we had last storm!


Possible, but it's probably going to depend on where you are standing.

WMBD still has Bloomington around 2". Looks like the heavy totals are going to be slightly north of us.

But, it could all change and we'll see.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1703496 said:


> NWS is saying 3-5 now! I just hope its the light fluffy stuff this time! Sure go through more fuel with that wet heavy crap we had last storm!


Looks like a 10:1 - 15:1 ratio on the snow. Looking to be on the dry side.

.........


----------



## snocrete

Oh ya, it'll be a fluffy snowThumbs Up.....looks like we're right on the line of 1-3in & 3-5in....I would be fine w/3. Also looks like it'll start right after lunch, & end b4 midnight...that would be sweet!


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1703596 said:


> Oh ya, it'll be a fluffy snowThumbs Up.....looks like we're right on the line of 1-3in & 3-5in....I would be fine w/3. Also looks like it'll start right after lunch, & end b4 midnight...that would be sweet!


Still some lingering snow showers after midnight, but I think if the bulk falls by then, we'll start our residential route about that time to keep the residential clients from complaining why their drive isn't done by 8am, even if it's 20 minutes after it stops snowing.....

:realmad:

......


----------



## turn54

Sure wish I had my wet at the spinner setup going. I might have to spray the salt with some calcium before I head out. Looks like the temps are going to drop pretty low when it stops.


----------



## MagLan

We use snow slicer...the purple treated stuff!! Supposed to be good to 20 below...

Its only about another $20/ ton I believe.


----------



## jimmyzlc

2-3" will be fine by me. Still don't have my truck fixed yet. 2 wheel drive only for this one and maybe Sundays.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1703668 said:


> Sure wish I had my wet at the spinner setup going. I might have to spray the salt with some calcium before I head out. Looks like the temps are going to drop pretty low when it stops.


I hear ya on that. Never have gotten that going on my truck either.

........


----------



## White Gardens

little bump upwards I see.

..........


----------



## awddsm1

Just starting to stick here east of Peoria... Very fine snow.


----------



## snocrete

same here....throwing salt at places still open. It would be nice if the bulk comes down b4 midnight. Should make for an easy push, on top of being light snow.payup


----------



## White Gardens

Just woke up from my nap, perfect timing.

Will be headed out shortly to throw some salt.



.........


----------



## awddsm1

1.7" in Peoria according to noaa. Not quite 3-5", but that's ok... Home and off to bed...


----------



## JohnnyU

jimmyzlc;1703751 said:


> Still don't have my truck fixed yet. 2 wheel drive only for this one and maybe Sundays.


Maybe I missed it, what's wrong with the 4wd?

I had an issue with my actuator on the front axle (GM) and was able to stick a spare lug nut in the actuator bore to lock in the differential and just shift the transfer case in and out. Not sure if that's your problem, but it worked in the blizzard of '06...


----------



## cfpd0707

Felt like that storm went pretty well. Great timing and easy to push! 
Had my v-plow go down at my first lot though. Either a short somewhere in the harness or the controller went bad. Not sure yet. Glad I have a heated garage to pull it into the next couple days! It's going to get down right cold!


----------



## jimmyzlc

Good solid 5 inches down here. Not to hard of a push snow was soft and crunchy. Got a transfer case ready to put in now I need a couple days to get to it.


----------



## MagLan

Seeing 4-8 and 6-10 for sat night into Sunday here in champaign area...all this snow we don't usually get is eating up my seasonal accounts!!!


----------



## Cover Guy

MagLan;1705748 said:


> Seeing 4-8 and 6-10 for sat night into Sunday here in champaign area...all this snow we don't usually get is eating up my seasonal accounts!!!


Ain't that the truth, your in at walmart wright if so I plow the lot to the south


----------



## Dawdy Services

And just think more snow for Saturday


----------



## MagLan

Yeah I remember you saying that before!! Nice loader BTW!! ;-)


----------



## White Gardens

3" in Normal, and 4" in Bloomington was the official totals for us.

For us, with the blowing, and the stupid snow showers that came in around 8am-12pm, it turned into a longer event than anticipated. "Big Little" storm as I like to call it.

The new guy worked out super awesome. Had no problems putting him in a plow truck and just telling him what to do. A couple if miscues, but that's to be expected your first time out.

Really wish it wouldn't snow Saturday-Sunday. Reason being is that it's going to be so cold that it makes it dangerous to be out.

That and I too don't like how it's eating up my seasonal. 


......


----------



## White Gardens

So, I don't know if this has been ever discussed before but.....

Is anyone worried about the severe cold Sunday night and their equipment?

I know the central hydro system on my truck starts to act up when it gets to about 15 degrees or so. Ultimately I'm nervous about how the equipment is going to react in the extreme cold. 




......


----------



## turn54

How does the central hyd. "act up" Nick???


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1706392 said:


> So, I don't know if this has been ever discussed before but.....
> 
> Is anyone worried about the severe cold Sunday night and their equipment?
> 
> I know the central hydro system on my truck starts to act up when it gets to about 15 degrees or so. Ultimately I'm nervous about how the equipment is going to react in the extreme cold.
> 
> ......


Yes I am! refer to other thread where I respond to your post lol

off road diesel with treatment.....block heaters plugged in...low freezing temp washer fluid...can think of anything else right now, just finished up with repairs/paperwork/billing from this last event & my brain is fried....I need a beer.

I concur on the "big little" btw...lol


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1706590 said:


> How does the central hyd. "act up" Nick???


My plow controls, when shut off for a while in between accounts, and the temps are super low are acting funny. I think I might have moisture in the valve body or something. After a few minutes with the pump on, it clears up. Just seem like the sticks are sticking and not moving properly.

Basically it feels like the valves are sticking when it's 15* or less. Even one day I couldn't get the dump body valve to work until the pump ran for 5 minutes or so and it came unstuck.



snocrete;1706645 said:


> Yes I am! refer to other thread where I respond to your post lol
> 
> off road diesel with treatment.....block heaters plugged in...low freezing temp washer fluid...can think of anything else right now, just finished up with repairs/paperwork/billing from this last event & my brain is fried....I need a beer.
> 
> I concur on the "big little" btw...lol


 It's the last chance you have... LOL

It's going to be bad sunday night when the bulk of our work will be done. I'm telling our customers that we won't be doing any sidewalks that aren't critical either on commercial or residential accounts. I want to keep my guy and myself in the truck.

Machinery just acts goofy, creaky and otherwise in brutaly cold conditions. Doesn't help the psyche when you are already on pins and needles....

.....


----------



## awddsm1

Very possible you have some moisture in the system white. How often you change the fluid/filter?

Biggest thing I'm worried about with the cold is the salt not working. Hopefully people will just stay inside for the next 2 or 3 days.... But I doubt it.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1706834 said:


> Very possible you have some moisture in the system white. How often you change the fluid/filter?
> 
> Biggest thing I'm worried about with the cold is the salt not working. Hopefully people will just stay inside for the next 2 or 3 days.... But I doubt it.


Changed the fluid and filter last year.

What I need to do is take a warm day and crack the drain on the tank. Loosen the drain cap just enough to let any water out, but no oil.

Little trick I learned from draining irrigation gear boxes every year.

As for salt, I'm actually going to another bulk supplier, probably on Monday, to get Magic salt. They have it in bulk and should do the trick.

As for people staying home, doubt it also. Nobody wants to feel couped up for more than 6 hours. That's why I get residentials calling me 20 minutes after the snow has stopped.

But then I also get the people who appreciate what we do and wait patiently until we get there, just because they can count on us and know that we'll make it so they can get out at some point. God I wish everyone was like that....

..


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1706761 said:


> My plow controls, when shut off for a while in between accounts, and the temps are super low are acting funny. I think I might have moisture in the valve body or something. After a few minutes with the pump on, it clears up. Just seem like the sticks are sticking and not moving properly.
> 
> Basically it feels like the valves are sticking when it's 15* or less. Even one day I couldn't get the dump body valve to work until the pump ran for 5 minutes or so and it came unstuck.
> 
> It's the last chance you have... LOL
> 
> It's going to be bad sunday night when the bulk of our work will be done. I'm telling our customers that we won't be doing any sidewalks that aren't critical either on commercial or residential accounts. I want to keep my guy and myself in the truck.
> 
> *Machinery just acts goofy, creaky and otherwise in brutaly cold conditions. Doesn't help the psyche when you are already on pins and needles....*
> 
> .....


That's no kidding!
I'm sure JK Williams would help though...i have a feeling I'll need his help by the end of the weekend.....on dealing w/ my psyche.


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1706900 said:


> As for salt, I'm actually going to another bulk supplier, probably on Monday, to get Magic salt. They have it in bulk and should do the trick.
> 
> ..


What salt are you talking about? I'm using treated salt from KCN that's good to about -20 and I'm very happy with the results of it use less and get better longer results


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1706901 said:


> That's no kidding!
> I'm sure JK Williams would help though...i have a feeling I'll need his help by the end of the weekend.....on dealing w/ my psyche.


You and me both. I've barely had any time to decompress from the last storm. About the time this one is over, I'll get some sleep, and just in time for the potential for more snow on Wednesday...



Dawdy Services;1707458 said:


> What salt are you talking about? I'm using treated salt from KCN that's good to about -20 and I'm very happy with the results of it use less and get better longer results


KCN???? Not sure who your are talking about. Is it bagged or bulk?

Mclean county materials sells magic salt in bulk. Treated with calcium and a bio extract, which I think is potato extract. But not 100% positive it's the true magic salt, or another companies magic salt.

Should be good to -20% also. The stuff stinks too and I hate dealing with it, but as long as it works, I'm ok with it.

But, here is something I've noticed after the last storm......

Lots didn't get cleared as good as normal. Lots of patchy snow and ice on some commercial accounts, that I noticed the other day.

Contractors are starting to go into "big winter" mode from what I can tell. Basically, get done what needs done, and prepare for the next storm. And I think people are starting to get into "big winter" mode. Basically their expectations of bare pavement and sidewalks has gone out the window and they are just happy to get around.

Just an evolution of a mind set as the season progresses from what I can tell. I saw the same progression in the 11-12 season where we broke our snowfall totals and had our blizzard. Last couple of years though, expectations were high because of the lack of snow.

So, what I'm getting at is this, we are going to do our best, but in this real world situation, our best this time around is not going to look the same as it normally does.

......


----------



## Dawdy Services

KCN is Prochnow landscapings company they have bulk and bag and a sidewalk mix they use a bio treatment also but it smells good not nasty and it's dry and don't freeze in your hopper I had some in my spreader for the last cpl days and it's still is not frozen


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1707499 said:


> KCN is Prochnow landscapings company they have bulk and bag and a sidewalk mix they use a bio treatment also but it smells good not nasty and it's dry and don't freeze in your hopper I had some in my spreader for the last cpl days and it's still is not frozen


Ahhh, Kickapoo. Makes sense now.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

Surprisingly, only an inch fell over night. Luckily got some decent sleep.

Went out about 4am just to see what was up and hit the 24 hour gas station we do. Wasn't too bad at that point.

Just ramping up now, and taking a little breather before heading back out to hit a couple of churches this morning.

Looking at the NWS radar, there seems to be a dry slot forming just west of the mississippi river. That might be a sign of the cold air coming in and eroding away the moisture.

Keeping my fingers crossed that this is done by noon or shortly after. That gives us time during the daylight hours to get the worst of everything done before the massive freeze tonight.

Good luck everyone.



......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1709383 said:


> Surprisingly, only an inch fell over night. Luckily got some decent sleep.
> 
> Went out about 4am just to see what was up and hit the 24 hour gas station we do. Wasn't too bad at that point.
> 
> Just ramping up now, and taking a little breather before heading back out to hit a couple of churches this morning.
> 
> Looking at the NWS radar, there seems to be a dry slot forming just west of the mississippi river. That might be a sign of the cold air coming in and eroding away the moisture.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that this is done by noon or shortly after. That gives us time during the daylight hours to get the worst of everything done before the massive freeze tonight.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> ......


It just started to come down at 7 in springfield. It was either side but never droped a flake over night. I got two inches in lincoln though last night.
We're just now rolling out the sidewalk crew. We have one huge church in the country I hope calls off. It drifts bad, will be tough even with the backhoe.
Stay warm everyone and happy plowing!


----------



## awddsm1

About 4" now east of Peoria. Still coming down steady. Nws indicates this May last all day....


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1709504 said:


> About 4" now east of Peoria. Still coming down steady. Nws indicates this May last all day....


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it only lasts till mid afternoon. Just some lingering snow showers after that.

I'm taking a quick break and letting the snow fall. Might grab a bite to eat.

.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anybody down here having problems with red fuel and losing machines?


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1709735 said:


> anybody down here having problems with red fuel and losing machines?


We haven't had any problems but I saw your post the other day and double treated all the equipment


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1709737 said:


> We haven't had any problems but I saw your post the other day and double treated all the equipment


see today's post


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1709504 said:


> About 4" now east of Peoria. Still coming down steady. Nws indicates this May last all day....


 I measured 6-8in between the time you posted this, until now



Cover Guy;1709737 said:


> We haven't had any problems but I saw your post the other day and double treated all the equipment


I didn't see his post but that's what I did anyway for this storm...had a machine gel up the other day.



1olddogtwo;1709760 said:


> see today's post


I take it the post you speak of, is in the Chicago weather thread ?

Going pretty good here so far....taking a break then headed out again after a bit.

Like White Gardens said, hope to get it all hit/salted before the deep freeze hits.


----------



## snocrete

NOAA is showing Peoria at 8inches so far....Morton 5.2inches.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yes we are having a problem with red fuel and died separation clogged filters


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1709814 said:


> NOAA is showing Peoria at 8inches so far....Morton 5.2inches.....


This storm reminds me too much of the feb blizzard three years ago.... Only with double the snow. Oh well, I'll just have to deal with it. payup


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*the deep freeze!*

Haven't had any fuel problems...however I did hit a curb and broke two welds that hold my left side vee blade to the pivot pin...hopefully it can be repaired and will hold up to future abuse.

We got about 10 inches and it was white out conditions most of the daylight hours on Sunday... my fingers are still numb from that wind chill...


----------



## Blizzardboss

1olddogtwo;1709833 said:


> yes we are having a problem with red fuel and died separation clogged filters


Most fuel comes from one common fuel pipe line. When it gets to the bulk distributor they add their dies and additives. Most of the clear diesels get more of the 'on road additives'. All diesel coming down the pipe line has 5-8% bio in it before it gets here. Most bio gels at 32 degrees. I would recommend treating all diesel fulled equipment.. Trucks and tractors.


----------



## turn54

Had one machine (cat 420eit) gel up even with a double dose of additive. Nothing that a set of fuel filters and jug of 911 couldn't fix. The filters that jelled had less than 30 hours on them. Cat 299c started missing about 4:00 a.m. this morning on the same dyed-diesel batch. Nothing a jug of 911 couldn't clear up in 20 minutes. Next time it's sub zero for long periods of time, I'll have a 75/25 mixture of #1 and off road in the transfer tank.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1710560 said:


> This storm reminds me too much of the feb blizzard three years ago.... Only with double the snow. Oh well, I'll just have to deal with it. payup


Agreed. Felt very reminiscent of it.

Surprisingly though, with 9" recorded in Normal, and 7.2" in Bloomington (which I'll go with the 9" on billing), it didn't seem too bad overall considering it was 3" short of the 12" blizzard. I'm betting it was due to the snow being much dryer this time around compared to the wetter snow in the Feb. Blizzard.

Damage report:

Rented a 180 horse Samsung Wheel loader to compensate for the lack of power my machine has.  Selling that sucker as soon as I get a chance and do possibly already have a buyer lined up for it.

The batteries in the 24 volt system on the Samsung were 4 years old or better and went dead trying to start it. Nobody in town has a jumper for a 24 volt system so I went out and bought 2 new batteries. Half a can of either and the new batteries and we were able to get it started. Luckily, no gelling issues what so ever as the farmer I rented it from has treated the crud out of the fuel. Probably saved money buying the batteries (which I'll get compensated for) rather than getting an emergency service there to jump it.

Broke a main hydro line on the dump. No a huge issue though, but I did have to bite the bullet and take it to a shop to get it done as I didn't have the time to deal with it. Luckily salt wasn't going to do anything, so I didn't need it to throw salt. The ford held up great and moved some pretty good snow over-all considering it's an F-150. Picking up the truck this morning, has been sitting in their shop all night so the magic salt (if it was frozen) will be loose and I'll get it off on my lots.

Snow blower is acting goofy, took it to a shop yesterday to diagnose. If it's broke, I'm not spending 200 bucks to get it fixed and will just buy a new one.

I guess over all, writing all this out, we made it pretty good over-all through the storm and the damages were minimal. Could of been a lot worse.

.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

for myself personally, it was a very tuff evenot for me logistically, everything and anything that could freeze, froze hard as a rock. it got to the point where my fuel nozzles wouldn't the Defrost when I was using my map gas torch on them. I had to remove fuel nozzles and placed a hose is directly in the machine. do you know how difficult it is to purchase 200 gallons of diesel at once? in my area we do not have truck stops. all said and done we lost 30 plus machines. my gut is telling me they actually supplied us summer blend off road fuel. sense the new years eve events I've delivered over 2000 gallons of fuel equipment


the similarities between that event & the blizzard was awesome. I love crap like this!

anyways I'm off to arizona today left last night. I love these paid work vacations


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1713330 said:


> do you know how difficult it is to purchase 200 gallons of diesel at once?
> the similarities between that event & the blizzard was awesome. I love crap like this!
> anyways I'm off to arizona today left last night. I love these paid work vacations


For us down guys down state, it's not hard to get 200 gallons delivered, this is farm country.....

And you can just suck it while your are in Arizona....(wish I was there). :laughing:

.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1713765 said:


> For us down guys down state, it's not hard to get 200 gallons delivered, this is farm country.....
> 
> And you can just suck it while your are in Arizona....(wish I was there). :laughing:
> 
> .......


Try at 200 at 2am on a Sunday.....

I'll drop some sand down 55 on the way home......


----------



## jimmyzlc

According to our Township Supervisor we had 13 inches of snow. I haven't seen drifts like this for some time. Long 5 days is all I can say.


----------



## Dawdy Services

took me a wile to check in glad to hear we all survived the storm 
my only problem was broken side mirror and broken ABS wire but got it all fixed


----------



## awddsm1

Discovered last night while taking my pro-wings off that I ripped one lower bracket clean off and the other is 80% gone. They were welded to the molboard and just ripped the sheet metal around the welds. Also chipped the corner of my cutting edge off... Guess I need to back off the curbs a little bit. Kind of wish I would have tore the whole plow in half, so I can justify getting a new wideout or v.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1722876 said:


> Discovered last night while taking my pro-wings off that I ripped one lower bracket clean off and the other is 80% gone. They were welded to the molboard and just ripped the sheet metal around the welds. Also chipped the corner of my cutting edge off... Guess I need to back off the curbs a little bit. * Kind of wish I would have tore the whole plow in half, so I can justify getting a new wideout or v*.


....:laughing:....

We need to have a gtg....I'd say everyone has plenty to talk about at this point. All in all, its been a pretty good Dec & first part of Jan.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1723099 said:


> ....:laughing:....
> 
> We need to have a gtg....I'd say everyone has plenty to talk about at this point. All in all, its been a pretty good Dec & first part of Jan.


agreed. looks like January is going to be tame....

.......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1723099 said:


> ....:laughing:....
> 
> We need to have a gtg....I'd say everyone has plenty to talk about at this point. All in all, its been a pretty good Dec & first part of Jan.


Im down for a gtg Mike. It's been an exciting season for me so far. We had more peraonel problems than equipment problems in the last storm I think.


----------



## awddsm1

When and where boys?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1723115 said:


> agreed. looks like* January is going to be tame*...........


Not sure I'd go so far as to say that...but then again, I typically only look about 4-5days out at a time. But, your more of a weather buff than I Nick:waving:



Robinson_Cnst;1723120 said:


> Im down for a gtg Mike. It's been an exciting season for me so far. We had more peraonel problems than equipment problems in the last storm I think.


I bet...you picked a good yr to get in!



awddsm1;1723228 said:


> When and where boys?


Well theres always old faithful >>> SB in EP? This Fri would work or this coming Mon....next week there are a couple days I cant do it - Tues being 1 of them, and I'd have to check my schedule to see what other days I have plans. I'm open to suggestions btw.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

What is SB? I would be good for monday as I'll be working in Pekin that day.


----------



## awddsm1

Silver bullet next to harbor frieght.

Monday would be good for me as well.


----------



## White Gardens

I think Monday is doable for me also.



..........


----------



## snocrete

What time?...4?..5?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

How about 5 pm


----------



## turn54

I would be good for Mon. at 5


----------



## awddsm1

Good for me


----------



## Cover Guy

Anybody seeing snow yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1727634 said:


> Anybody seeing snow yet


it's 70 degrees here in Arizona


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Cover Guy;1727634 said:


> Anybody seeing snow yet


It opened up as soon as it hit Springfield lol.


----------



## snocrete

we only spread salt 2day...storm died off way quicker than forecasters predicted...looks like a chance Monday & Wednesday though?


----------



## awddsm1

I was sure freaking out this morning. Got the plow welded back together and went to take off and the plow motor quit on me. Bad connection turned into me twisting off the positive stud and finding out my father in laws motor was shot too. Good thing salt took care of this one or I would have been screwed big time.


I'm calling Monday to look into a new plow...


----------



## White Gardens

Tended our commercial accounts and skipped the resi's.

Initial estimates look to have only been 1.5"-1.7" in our area. Too borderline for a full plow.

Now, I'll wake up getting calls in the morning.....



.....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

awddsm1;1728186 said:


> I was sure freaking out this morning. Got the plow welded back together and went to take off and the plow motor quit on me. Bad connection turned into me twisting off the positive stud and finding out my father in laws motor was shot too. Good thing salt took care of this one or I would have been screwed big time.
> 
> I'm calling Monday to look into a new plow...


What pump do you need. I've got a E47 Meyer collecting dust.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1728186 said:


> I'm calling Monday to look into a new plow...


If I see any quality used ones, I'll be sure to let you know.

If you are going new, might want to look into the Snow Dogg plow. I'm over-all happy with mine on my ford, and was 1500.00 less for the whole setup over the competitors.

.....


----------



## awddsm1

Currently running an e60 on my c8. That e47 may work, I'll PM you.

Snow dogg is at the top of my list, along with western. I'd really love to get a wideout, but not sure I can afford it.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1728395 said:


> Snow dogg is at the top of my list, along with western. I'd really love to get a wideout, but not sure I can afford it.


tough decision...The people I know w/snow dogg plows are happy with them. For the $, the Dogg HD 9ft straight blade is hard to beat(would be my top pick of the Buyers plows)......but the efficiency of the Wideout is also hard to beat.


----------



## White Gardens

So what's the skinny for tomorrow? 

Are we going to post-pone the GTG?


.........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1728459 said:


> So what's the skinny for tomorrow?
> 
> Are we going to post-pone the GTG?
> 
> .........


I say we stick to the plan.....I don't think we're going to get any weather to worry about 2moro....maybe snow Wednesday though.?..


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1728464 said:


> I say we stick to the plan.....I don't think we're going to get any weather to worry about 2moro....maybe snow Wednesday though.?..


I'm seeing the opposite from NWS. 43% chance of snow on Monday into Monday Evening. .5" expected.









.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

awddsm1;1728186 said:


> I was sure freaking out this morning. Got the plow welded back together and went to take off and the plow motor quit on me. Bad connection turned into me twisting off the positive stud and finding out my father in laws motor was shot too. Good thing salt took care of this one or I would have been screwed big time.
> 
> I'm calling Monday to look into a new plow...


Got to Two Vee's for sale, both westerns plowsides are 9-6 with 30/40 hours. One is a SS with black wings and the other is a red MVP3. 4500 for either.


----------



## awddsm1

Accuweather shows the snow starting around 8pm tomorrow. I'm skeptical we'll get more than a dusting out of it. I'm ok with tomorrow at 5, although I don't have a 45 minute drive home either.


----------



## turn54

awddsm1;1728186 said:


> I was sure freaking out this morning. Got the plow welded back together and went to take off and the plow motor quit on me. Bad connection turned into me twisting off the positive stud and finding out my father in laws motor was shot too. Good thing salt took care of this one or I would have been screwed big time.
> 
> I'm calling Monday to look into a new plow...


I twisted of the terminal on a e-47 pump once. Just welded a 1/4 bolt to where the stud broke off and I was good to go again. Not saying this is a permanent fix (even though I still have it that way on the backup truck) it does work quite well.


----------



## turn54

I am still good for tomorrow at five for the gtg


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1728653 said:


> I am still good for tomorrow at five for the gtg


I'm up in the air. Just depends on how the weather turns out out.


----------



## Fatality

White Gardens;1728810 said:


> I'm up in the air. Just depends on how the weather turns out out.


Nick are you scared? Dont want to lose 20$? payup


----------



## turn54

Nick you can cash in on that pitcher I owe you tomorrow. Now that I mention it, I think it's going to be a blizzard about 5 in bloomington tomorrow.


----------



## oakwood1

Haven't checked in here yet this year, feel like I've missed a lot


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U guys might want to look in the Chicago thread, looks good over the next two weeks


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1728937 said:


> Nick you can cash in on that pitcher I owe you tomorrow. Now that I mention it, I think it's going to be a blizzard about 5 in bloomington tomorrow.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



oakwood1;1729054 said:


> Haven't checked in here yet this year, feel like I've missed a lot


:waving:


----------



## oakwood1

So is this gtg a go?


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, you guys are all laid back and such.

Now they are saying 1"-3" of snow.......

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=ILZ038&warncounty=ILC113&firewxzone=ILZ038&local_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook#.Ut0ziLTnbIU

............


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

The way I see it if were all in the same place drinking beer when the snow hits we will be in for a good one. 
I have a long drive to Springfield if the white stuff starts to fly, I can't take that chance.


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1729387 said:


> So is this gtg a go?


I don't see why not....they pretty much took everything out. Absolute worse case scenario I see, is an early morning salt run.



White Gardens;1729583 said:


> Ya, you guys are all laid back and such.
> 
> Now they are saying 1"-3" of snow.......
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=ILZ038&warncounty=ILC113&firewxzone=ILZ038&local_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook#.Ut0ziLTnbIU
> 
> ............





Robinson_Cnst;1729800 said:


> The way I see it if were all in the same place drinking beer when the snow hits we will be in for a good one.
> I have a long drive to Springfield if the white stuff starts to fly, I can't take that chance.


it'll be ok ladies....you can go


----------



## snocrete

5pm still good for everyone?


----------



## turn54

I'll still be there


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1729944 said:


> I don't see why not....they pretty much took everything out. Absolute worse case scenario I see, is an early morning salt run.
> 
> it'll be ok ladies....you can go


Comming from the one who said he cant drink beer before he plows


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1729944 said:


> I don't see why not....they pretty much took everything out. Absolute worse case scenario I see, is an early morning salt run.
> 
> it'll be ok ladies....you can go


I hope your eating your words right now.....

Snowing like crazy here. Should be no more than 2", but it's coming down hard right now.

.....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1730557 said:


> I hope your eating your words right now.....
> 
> Snowing like crazy here. Should be no more than 2", but it's coming down hard right now.
> 
> .....


No but were drinkin your beer right now


----------



## Dawdy Services

Wow what a long day for a light snow


----------



## cfpd0707

I had an apartment company I do get mad for plowing their lots because they said there wasn't enough snow. I then went and took pictures of the rather large piles I had pushed and the drifts that were in between the cars to show them how much snow was actually in their lot!


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1731496 said:


> I had an apartment company I do get mad for plowing their lots because they said there wasn't enough snow. I then went and took pictures of the rather large piles I had pushed and the drifts that were in between the cars to show them how much snow was actually in their lot!


Was it in Danvers?

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1730557 said:


> I hope your eating your words right now.....
> 
> Snowing like crazy here. Should be no more than 2", but it's coming down hard right now.
> 
> .....


Snowed about 2.5 in my area, but drifted decent.



Robinson_Cnst;1730574 said:


> No but were drinkin your beer right now


I didn't get any of the beer Mr pessimist owes. Hes lost pretty much every "prediction bet" he's made over the last 2 seasons :laughing:........and hasn't made good on any payments

What I did get is some good laughs though!.................................................................................................................damn shocktop


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1732116 said:


> Snowed about 2.5 in my area, but drifted decent.
> 
> I didn't get any of the beer Mr pessimist owes. Hes lost pretty much every "prediction bet" he's made over the last 2 seasons :laughing:........and hasn't made good on any payments
> 
> What I did get is some good laughs though!.................................................................................................................damn shocktop


Same here, im gonna have to pick up some of that shocktop. Wasn't too bad


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1732116 said:


> Snowed about 2.5 in my area, but drifted decent.


Drifting was definitely the worst part. Decent 2' drifts in some areas, nothing on the pavement in others.

Taking advantage of the break in the weather... I'll post a pic later to explain.

Damn shock top....


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1732116 said:


> I didn't get any of the beer Mr pessimist owes. Hes lost pretty much every "prediction bet" he's made over the last 2 seasons :laughing:........and hasn't made good on any payments
> 
> What I did get is some good laughs though!.................................................................................................................damn shocktop


Stephen owed me one on a bet, hopefully he paid up for one from me....LOL

And Yes, I owe one from last year, and possibly one from this year..... As long as it doesn't snow anymore this year, I'll be good. We're at 24" and that's about normal.

One thing I have been right on with our conversations Mike is that I did predict we would see a lot of clipper systems come in this year. Spot on about that so far.

...........


----------



## turn54

"It all starts with a pitcher of shocktop and punching your cousin" I believe to be the quote of the night. I bought plenty of pitchers on Mon. just to make sure you'd miss a good time Nick. I'm loving all these clippers. Getting a few days in between them helps me get geared back up for the next round


----------



## awddsm1

Santa came a little late here...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1732307 said:


> Stephen owed me one on a bet, hopefully he paid up for one from me....LOL *yep*
> 
> And Yes, I owe one from last year, and possibly one from this year..... As long as it doesn't snow anymore this year, I'll be good. We're at 24" and that's about normal. *be prepared to owe lol*
> 
> One thing I have been right on with our conversations Mike is that I did predict we would see a lot of clipper systems come in this year. Spot on about that so far. *i'll give you that...but that's it...lol*
> 
> ...........





turn54;1732316 said:


> "It all starts with a pitcher of shocktop and punching your cousin" I believe to be the quote of the night. I bought plenty of pitchers on Mon. just to make sure you'd miss a good time Nick. I'm loving all these clippers. Getting a few days in between them helps me get geared back up for the next round


:laughing:



awddsm1;1732403 said:


> Santa came a little late here...


Very nice! Good for you Rob! Now all you need (& me, along with everyone else) is more salt.......apparently suppliers don't want to call guys back..??.....


----------



## awddsm1

Yea, I really don't like the thought of loading a v box with bagged salt...


Makes a guy seriously think about opening his own supply business.... Like what we were talking about before the season started... Just small scale loading v boxes and small dumps.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1732558 said:


> Yea, I really don't like the thought of loading a v box with bagged salt...
> 
> Makes a guy seriously think about opening his own supply business.... Like what we were talking about before the season started... Just small scale loading v boxes and small dumps.


I hear ya.....worse case go to sand

I would like to supply, but the issue may still be there....just on a larger scale??.?.

I need more (& bigger) salt bins.


----------



## cfpd0707

White Gardens;1731959 said:


> Was it in Danvers?
> 
> ....


No. I have some student apartments in normal.


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1732812 said:


> I hear ya.....worse case go to sand
> 
> I would like to supply, but the issue may still be there....just on a larger scale??.?.
> 
> I need more (& bigger) salt bins.


I WILL have a larger bin next year... No way 3-4 ton at a time is gonna cut it for me. I'm thinking more along the lines of a 20 ton bin so I can buy it by the tandem load.


----------



## awddsm1

If anyone gets a line on a place in the area that has bulk salt left please let me know... Bin is empty. Probably have to go sand for the next few storms unless I can find some salt.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1733590 said:


> If anyone gets a line on a place in the area that has bulk salt left please let me know... Bin is empty. Probably have to go sand for the next few storms unless I can find some salt.


Good luck with that, supply is in very short order right now. Doesn't look like it's going to get any better.

.......


----------



## MagLan

We have a load coming from Chicago land...hopefully today!! Usually get it out of Peoria...

They are out of snow slicer so we are getting just regular rock salt this time...but atleast its salt I guess!!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

Ground effects in Yorkville has salt for pick up or delivery. There getting me out of a pinch got a load scheduled for delivery from central salt but not till next week.


----------



## awddsm1

After last night's bust, anyone got any predictions on tonight?


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1735659 said:


> After last night's bust, anyone got any predictions on tonight?


Too tough to call. I would say (if I was a betting man, which I am :laughing that you guys towards Peoria will see less than us. We're right on the cutoff line for 1"-2".

With Daytime temps getting above freezing tomorrow, lack of availability of salt, if it's borderline, we'll skin everything down to get a good melt if we can.

.......


----------



## awddsm1

I noticed that Marcus bailey was saying less than 1"... If even that much. If I had salt, I'd probably just do that, but if we see anything that I can push at all I'll be doing the same thing as you, white.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1735689 said:


> I noticed that Marcus bailey was saying less than 1"... If even that much. If I had salt, I'd probably just do that, but if we see anything that I can push at all I'll be doing the same thing as you, white.


Probably will throw some salt. Just not much at all. My supplier cut us to 2 tons this weekend (normally use 3). If the temps spike tomorrow, I can get away with one, and have a little left over.

I also have another supplier who upped the price to 95/ton opposed to 75/ton, but they haven't cut anyone off yet or limited amount purchased. But, it will probably be coming soon if supply doesn't jump up.

I've always been a skinner and thrower. With seasonal accounts you learn to minimize your costs. This really isn't abnormal for us personally, over-all.

..........


----------



## Dawdy Services

awddsm1;1735659 said:


> After last night's bust, anyone got any predictions on tonight?


Looks like the snow is on the way I say 2 inches


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1736074 said:


> Looks like the snow is on the way I say 2 inches


Wish you had money on it, looks like less than a half inch, if that........:realmad:.

Which I really don't care either way, but I'm getting sick of adjusting my schedule just to get up a see that it's not doing anything.

Missed the GTG, (which I'm glad I did as I would have been hungover and plowing with a buzz).

Missed movie night at the grade school with my wife and son on Friday. Turned out to be a half inch.

Missed massive steaks at Alexanders last night due to needing to get sleep just in case.

Just snow 4" at a time damn it!!!!!

........


----------



## awddsm1

Total bust here... Back to bed.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Dawdy Services;1736074 said:


> Looks like the snow is on the way I say 2 inches


Wow nothing yet that's crazy


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1736157 said:


> Wow nothing yet that's crazy


And there isn't going to be anything.

Only fear I have is the potential for light rain/snow before the temps drop this evening. With the lack of salt to be had, it could get tricky.

....


----------



## Dawdy Services

State farm must of got their dome fixed that keeps the snow away 
:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1736245 said:


> State farm must of got their dome fixed that keeps the snow away
> :laughing:


HA! Agreed!

........


----------



## MagLan

So is this crap coming going to amount to anything tonight???

I have several accounts without much wind protection so it doesn't take much snow to blow in on those lots...


----------



## awddsm1

Raining here now...


----------



## MagLan

I'd take rain! Gonna make for ice though before morning!!


----------



## MagLan

Change over yet up there??


----------



## Cover Guy

Maybe we won't get anything in champaign I'd love to sleep all night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1736945 said:


> Maybe we won't get anything in champaign I'd love to sleep all night


Snowing again in Will


----------



## Dawdy Services

Their was lightning just a few min ago


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1736942 said:


> Change over yet up there??


Rain was short lived west of Bloomington. Western edge of the precip looks to be right about Galesburg. Should be over by 10pm I would think. Very light snow right now.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1736962 said:


> Their was lightning just a few min ago


Probably a transformer blowing up! lol. Lights have flickered out here. Probably going to pick up gas for the generator just in case.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Galesburg Cam, I would venture to say we'll look like this later on.

http://www.centralillinoisproud.com/galesburgcam

............


----------



## MagLan

Waiting to salt a couple lots in case there is much rain...stuff is valuable now...don't want to have it wash away!!


----------



## MagLan

Cover Guy;1736945 said:


> Maybe we won't get anything in champaign I'd love to sleep all night


Sleep all night???? What the hell is that???


----------



## awddsm1

We got a dusting... As much as it's blowing around there isn't much I can do with it at this point. By morning salt won't do anything, even if I did have some. I'm pretty much saying screw it at this point.


----------



## White Gardens

Agreed, and we probably got less than you guys.


----------



## Kouski

Hey guys, it looks like TWC is forecasting snow this Thursday through Saturday for just about the entire state. Any ideas? Last one was a bust here in Champaign.


----------



## White Gardens

Kouski;1738001 said:


> Hey guys, it looks like TWC is forecasting snow this Thursday through Saturday for just about the entire state. Any ideas? Last one was a bust here in Champaign.


Too tough to tell. Just a bunch of clipper systems. Any shift 50 miles one way or another will make a huge difference in snow fall.

That and the lower atmosphere needs to have enough moisture in it...

So what I'm saying is that clipper systems are a craps shoot.

....


----------



## snocrete

Might see a couple inches Friday/Saturday???....with temps like these, my piles wont melt till May. 

Drove by some accounts today and thoughts of hitting frozen piles on the next storm were haunting me.


----------



## snocrete

...POTENTIAL FOR WINTRY PRECIPITATION FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY...

THE NEXT STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL TAKE AIM ON THE REGION FRIDAY THROUGH SATURDAY BRINGING SEVERAL ROUNDS OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION. WHILE SOME LIGHT SNOW OR A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE DURING THE DAY ON FRIDAY...THE BULK OF THE PRECIPITATION WILL OCCUR FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING. PRESENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT THE GREATEST PROBABILITY OF SNOWFALL WILL BE NORTH OF INTERSTATE 72 WHERE ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. THE HIGHER SNOW TOTALS LOOK TO BE NORTH OF A LINE FROM RUSHVILLE TO BLOOMINGTON. FARTHER SOUTH ACROSS PORTIONS EAST CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST ILLINOIS...IT APPEARS THERE WILL BE A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET WITH MINOR ICE AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE. SOUTH OF I-70 MAY SEE PERIODS OF ALL RAIN...REDUCING THE CHANCES OF ICE OR SNOW ACCUMULATION.

BECAUSE THE PRECIPITATION TYPE IS HIGHLY SENSITIVE TO MINOR CHANGES IN THE TEMPERATURES...THERE IS GREATER THAN NORMAL UNCERTAINTY WITH THIS EVENT. RESIDENTS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHEASTERN ILLINOIS SHOULD CLOSELY MONITOR THE LATEST WEATHER FORECASTS FOR THE MOST UP TO DATE INFORMATION ON THE UPCOMING WINTRY PRECIPITATION.


----------



## White Gardens

Been seeing this. Only thing that has me worried is the small stuff today into Friday noon.

Don't want to be throwing salt if I can help it.



.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you guys need to watch Tuesday Wednesday closely


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1741244 said:


> you guys need to watch Tuesday Wednesday closely


Watching, and waiting......

One NWS discussion has stated that none of the models are in agreement and there is potential for a good snow maker, but with too much uncertainty, especially the track.

They were hinting that the low pressure system might ride farther to the south, keeping the major snow totals in Southern and South Eastern IL.

Still a roll of the dice. Looks like a workable system, but not buying into the heavy snow predictions I keep hearing about just yet. Still too many what if's...

........


----------



## Fatality

Im guessing 24'' on tuesday....


----------



## MagLan

I hope you're wrong fatality!! 

I've been seeing 8-12+...this sounds better to me!


----------



## awddsm1

Between nws and accuweather were looking at 3-7" here...


----------



## MagLan

awddsm1;1741678 said:


> Between nws and accuweather were looking at 3-7" here...


For tomorrow and sat or next tues??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fatality;1741339 said:


> Im guessing 24'' on tuesday....


I can wish that hell on us!


----------



## White Gardens

Personally, I don't care what we get, all I want is for a snow storm of size where the wind doesn't blow........




........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be another sizeable event next Friday in the neighbor too.


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1741339 said:


> Im guessing 24'' on tuesday....


I'd definitely get some recolation work out of that....I knew I should've bought a skid blower this yr....still might.



MagLan;1741345 said:


> I hope you're wrong fatality!!
> 
> I've been seeing 8-12+...this sounds better to me!


I would actually like that.....8-12in storms seem to be very lucrative, extreme measures need taken, & yet not completely cripple the area.

I'm with White....2 many "what ifs" to get excited yet, but will be watching closely. 
Getting some work out of the next 2 days looks very promising though.


----------



## awddsm1

I'm ok with up to about 7-8" after that I know I'd be looking for help. Hoping by next year I'll have a skid or tractor for backup. 

Most places are settling in on the 5-7 range for the Peoria area Friday night and Saturday. No word on amounts for Tuesday. I don't put much faith in predictions much more than 24-48 hours out for amounts.


----------



## Dawdy Services

I think no mater how snow we get it's going to be wet and heavy


----------



## cfpd0707

http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/01/1-nam-snowfall1.png
I feel like the track may go a little further north than they first thought. They have already changed some of the precip to a sleet freezing rain mix. We will just have to see as the storm gets closer.

I have no idea where the totals for Tuesday are coming from. Most models I have looked at only put central IL around 10-12 inches total through that storm. And that's including what we will get today and tomorrow. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1742071 said:


> http://tswails.com/uploads/2014/01/1-nam-snowfall1.png
> I feel like the track may go a little further north than they first thought. They have already changed some of the precip to a sleet freezing rain mix. We will just have to see as the storm gets closer.
> 
> I have no idea where the totals for Tuesday are coming from. Most models I have looked at only put central IL around 10-12 inches total through that storm. And that's including what we will get today and tomorrow. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


And you were right.

Amazing the difference in the type and amount of precip between Peoria and Bloomington.

When talking to Crete during the storm he was complaining about horse turds falling from the sky while it was raining on us in Bloomington....:laughing:

This past storm was ugly, really ugly. Extremely long duration, freezing rain and rain, and over all a pain in the butt...

We used the loader and pusher box on our big commercial lot, and it left an inch of ice across the whole thing due to the rain that seeped through it, and the rain that fell on it afterwards. Had to take 4 tons of extremely expensive salt and throw on it to break it up, then use the truck on the whole thing to break it up. Then it was a slushy mess. Even though you couldn't get the whole thing clean, it was still 100 times better than it was and looked better than the majority of lots around town.

Only thing I could of done differently was to pre-treat the lot, but with salt in short supply, and at a premium, just isn't feasible.

Any non critical accounts that was left to simmer did much better. They peeled up and didn't have much ice underneath.

I made the comment to Fatality that my prediction is that this last storm is going to be worse than the one on Tuesday. Inaccuweather has 3"-6" for us right now, but still too soon to tell.

.........


----------



## awddsm1

Horse turds... Perfect description...


----------



## MagLan

Wow! Glad that nightmare is over! 

So, what's the consensus on Tuesday??


----------



## 3bladz

I forecast 5-8.


----------



## Cover Guy

MagLan;1744821 said:


> Wow! Glad that nightmare is over!
> 
> So, what's the consensus on Tuesday??


I didn't think that mess would ever stop


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next weekend has a double-barrel rolling thru mid Il....


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1744878 said:


> Next weekend has a double-barrel rolling thru mid Il....


Do you care to elaborate


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its wayyyyy out there and several models are saying 20plus.


----------



## Dawdy Services

1olddogtwo;1744889 said:


> Its wayyyyy out there and several models are saying 20plus.


What day ??


----------



## Cover Guy

Dawdy Services;1744996 said:


> What day ??


I think that would be Saturday


----------



## White Gardens

Cover Guy;1744997 said:


> I think that would be Saturday


Pfffffft. Another long term pos prediction. Nws is already talking about the possibility of nothing on Saturday.


----------



## awddsm1

Come on guys... 20"??? You realize the record for Peoria is 18" which was set in 1900, right? Better chance for me to start crapping gold...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1744074 said:


> And you were right.
> 
> Amazing the difference in the type and amount of precip between Peoria and Bloomington.
> 
> When talking to Crete during the storm he was complaining about horse turds falling from the sky while it was raining on us in Bloomington....:laughing:
> 
> This past storm was ugly, really ugly. Extremely long duration, freezing rain and rain, and over all a pain in the butt...
> 
> We used the loader and pusher box on our big commercial lot, and it left an inch of ice across the whole thing due to the rain that seeped through it, and the rain that fell on it afterwards. Had to take 4 tons of extremely expensive salt and throw on it to break it up, then use the truck on the whole thing to break it up. Then it was a slushy mess. Even though you couldn't get the whole thing clean, it was still 100 times better than it was and looked better than the majority of lots around town.
> 
> Only thing I could of done differently was to pre-treat the lot, but with salt in short supply, and at a premium, just isn't feasible.
> 
> Any non critical accounts that was left to simmer did much better. They peeled up and didn't have much ice underneath.
> 
> I made the comment to Fatality that my prediction is that this last storm is going to be worse than the one on Tuesday. Inaccuweather has 3"-6" for us right now, but still too soon to tell.
> 
> .........





awddsm1;1744105 said:


> Horse turds... Perfect description...


Yes sir:salute:



MagLan;1744821 said:


> Wow! Glad that nightmare is over! *Me 2*
> 
> So, what's the consensus on Tuesday?? *Get ur azz ready, lol*





3bladz;1744840 said:


> I forecast 5-8.


I'm with ya on that.



Cover Guy;1744842 said:


> I didn't think that mess would ever stop


Me either....we went through things early a.m. that had 3in on the lot, we got done and within 2-3hrs everything had 3-4in back on it...right when biz was getting strated. Fighting traffic all day makes it a pita. I love how people step right out in front of you, when coming down an isle with a blade full of snow.



 1olddogtwo;1744889 said:


> Its wayyyyy out there and several models are saying 20plus.


I'm not sure if that will make guys laugh or cry:laughing:....i'm laughing, but I'm not sure if I'm quite right anymore.

After being in the truck yesterday from 2a.m. - 930p.m., my frigging tailbone hurts Never had that b4???? Anyone ever get that? I need sleep.....got a crap load of paper work to try and finish before tues.


----------



## Fatality

awddsm1;1745070 said:


> Come on guys... 20"??? You realize the record for Peoria is 18" which was set in 1900, right? *Better chance for me to start crapping gold...*


What would you eat to crap gold? Need to try this!


----------



## White Gardens

Here is what Marcus is saying. He is seeing model runs that push the track of the system a bit farther south. We'll see.....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151948193041728&set=np.57686356.100000474506857&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me

.....


----------



## White Gardens

Another NWS discussion. Pushing the 6"-8" band from Springfield to Champaign, but again stressing any shift in the system will bring big changes.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ILX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

.......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Fatality;1745091 said:


> What would you eat to crap gold? Need to try this!


Im thinking ice melt or rock salt after what we paud today for it!


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*2/4-2/5/14 storm*

Here we go! Started snowing like crazy at noon in Springfield. Be safe everyone!


----------



## awddsm1

I think we finally broke an inch here near peoria... gonna be a rough morning, I'm sure everyone is going to be wondering why they aren't the first ones done...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1747141 said:


> I think we finally broke an inch here near peoria... gonna be a rough morning, I'm sure everyone is going to be wondering why they aren't the first ones done...


Yep, I'm going to be waiting on those phone calls. 4"-5" on the ground now and still coming down.


----------



## awddsm1

Home for a little break... solid 4-5" here... down to flurries finally. Definitely gonna have to push back some piles.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Uggggg what a long day still got about 4 more hours of plowing to do


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1748166 said:


> Uggggg what a long day still got about 4 more hours of plowing to do


Dang, we were done by 6pm yesterday.

Seemed way easier than the last storm, at least for us. Snow was super light and fluffy, drifts didn't settle in hard as concrete like usual, etc....

What I would give my left %$# for 5 days above freezing right now...

.....


----------



## awddsm1

I got finished around 11... Everything that was done before 9am had to be re-done pretty much.

Now I have to figure out how to get a machine to push these piles back... Got half a spreader full of frozen salt and my garage is blocked by a 4' pile where I use a chain hoist to take it out... Anybody loan me their backhoe for a day?


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1748432 said:


> I got finished around 11... Everything that was done before 9am had to be re-done pretty much.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get a machine to push these piles back... Got half a spreader full of frozen salt and my garage is blocked by a 4' pile where I use a chain hoist to take it out... Anybody loan me their backhoe for a day?


Let me know if you need a machine to move piles back.

I spent the 2nd half of the day, or better, moving/tightening up/relocating piles with the new S590 & snow bucket. Took a couple pics of some massive boulders I came across.....I'll work on getting a couple posted.

I'll be out later 2day moving more snow, at places with limited room.


----------



## cfpd0707

This storm was so much easier I felt. Like White said, light fluffy snow! The only problems I came across were drive that don't usually call me but did for this storm. Since they hadn't been cleared from that last heavy wet storm, the drives were all ice underneath. The wind made it so we were able to go back to many lots and had to clear them again even though the storm total was only 5.5


This was new for me however. Just got a call from management on an apartment complex and found out that I haven't been shoveling enough... This was news to management as well however. The property manager said that the tenants have been saying how well my guys and I have been doing. The property manager then said that she received at call from some government agency, rural development maybe, I can't remember the name she told me. They told her that they had received a call from a handicapped tenant that her van had not been shoveled around. I have never shoveled in between vehicles before but apparently if you have a vehicle parked in a handicap space, by law, they need to be shoveled around. News to me and the property manager. Has anyone else every heard of this or had an issue before?


----------



## Dawdy Services

Yaaaaa I'm finally done I have to agree some nice worm sunny days would be nice


----------



## Dawdy Services

How much snow did we get?


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1748556 said:


> I have never shoveled in between vehicles before but apparently if you have a vehicle parked in a handicap space, by law, they need to be shoveled around. News to me and the property manager. Has anyone else every heard of this or had an issue before?


By law, in Illinois, handicap spaces are to be cleared within 24hrs. after an event.

I've never seen where you have to move snow around a parked vehicle though.

....


----------



## 3bladz

We had about 8" inches at Mahomet. We started at midnight and pushed all the commercial stuff once then hit them again before morning. We were even done with regular driveway routes by 9. Wish every snow could go this easy.


----------



## snocrete

Dawdy Services;1748747 said:


> How much snow did we get?


I'm calling it 5-6 in the Peoria area



White Gardens;1748779 said:


> By law, in Illinois, handicap spaces are to be cleared within 24hrs. after an event.*that means "after" the storm is over, you then have 24hrs to do it*
> 
> *I've never seen where you have to move snow around a parked vehicle though.*
> 
> ....


because there isn't a law that says that



3bladz;1748987 said:


> We had about 8" inches at Mahomet. We started at midnight and pushed all the commercial stuff once then hit them again before morning. We were even done with regular driveway routes by 9. Wish every snow could go this easy.


timing was a little late imo, but things still went pretty good....it was easy to push though. It continued to flurry here till noon, but things that got salted early burned stuff up nicely


----------



## snocrete

snocrete;1748502 said:


> .....moving/tightening up/relocating piles with the new S590 & snow bucket. Took a couple pics of some massive boulders I came across.....I'll work on getting a couple posted.
> .


....................


----------



## awddsm1

How the heck did you get out of the machine to take that pic???


Thanks for the help tonight... Next snow will be much easier to handle.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1749086 said:


> How the heck did you get out of the machine to take that pic???
> 
> Thanks for the help tonight... Next snow will be much easier to handle.


lol...I barely could

Your welcome Thumbs Up......should get you buy for a while.


----------



## MagLan

Enough for a salt run in champaign and monticello!! Glad this is all it amounted to!


----------



## awddsm1

About 1.5-2" here. Enough to push all the commercial stuff at least.


----------



## MagLan

Maybe half inch here...just took a stroll around...all lots melted off and ready for the next couple cold days!!


----------



## Dawdy Services

I pushed off most of my lots and salted a couple of the other ones and they are melting off nice


----------



## White Gardens

Wow, just looked at the extended forecast on Accuweather.

Not ruling out the potential for any more pushable events, or salt events(if you can find it), but the temps look like they'll be moderating on the warmer than average side of things.

Winter may be over.......



......


----------



## awddsm1

I'm looking forward to a few warm days... This below zero crap sucks... Maybe I can get this salt brick out of my spreader. I gotta find some inside storage for next year, perferably heated with room for the truck.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1753542 said:


> Wow, just looked at the extended forecast on Accuweather.
> 
> Not ruling out the potential for any more pushable events, or salt events(if you can find it), but the temps look like they'll be moderating on the warmer than average side of things.
> 
> *Winter may be over.......*
> 
> ......


don't get your hopes up, lol



awddsm1;1753553 said:


> I'm looking forward to a few warm days... This below zero crap sucks... Maybe I can get this salt brick out of my spreader. I gotta find some inside storage for next year, perferably heated with room for the truck.


I'm going to try and enjoy the "warmer" weather....but as soon as I start to "enjoy it", there will be more snow in the forecast.

How long has that salt been in your hopper? I bet some windshield washer fluid would loosen it right up...I could've had you spread it for me on Sunday.?..


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1753851 said:


> don't get your hopes up, lol
> 
> I'm going to try and enjoy the "warmer" weather....but as soon as I start to "enjoy it", there will be more snow in the forecast.


Not saying that we won't see more snow, but the odds look to be slim with the warmer temps on the way.

Besides, I want it to snow more, I hit my cap on my seasonal! Lol

............


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1753851 said:


> How long has that salt been in your hopper? I bet some windshield washer fluid would loosen it right up...I could've had you spread it for me on Sunday.?..


I probably would have spread more if I could have got it loosened up... 4 gal of washer fluid on it already. I think it's been in there more than a week... Kinda lost track of time for a while there... 

I figured out an axe works pretty good at breaking the brick into chunks that I can pick up at least....


----------



## turn54

Rob, it was picked up 1/31. Bring it down to the plant tomorrow, I will help get it out and replace it with different bulk salt from another pile no charge. I have plenty of liquid CACL to get it freed up. I apologize for it doing what it did, but was not aware how exactly it would be handled. I would be happy to help anyway I can. Shoot me a text or give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## awddsm1

Steve, don't worry about it... I've got it broke into chunks and with the warmer temps I think it should be fine. It's my own fault for letting it sit so long and letting it get wet. I was given some plain rock salt that I threw over the top and it's actually froze worse than the stuff I got from you.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1754326 said:


> Not saying that we won't see more snow, but the odds look to be slim with the warmer temps on the way.
> 
> Besides, I want it to snow more, I hit my cap on my seasonal! Lol
> 
> ............


Nicepayup



awddsm1;1754407 said:


> I probably would have spread more if I could have got it loosened up... 4 gal of washer fluid on it already. I think it's been in there more than a week... Kinda lost track of time for a while there...
> 
> I figured out an axe works pretty good at breaking the brick into chunks that I can pick up at least....


I thought that was you I saw the other day....


----------



## awddsm1

Just when you think it's safe to go outside naked and chop some ice.... 



Snocrete has to be sneeking around in the woods taking pictures...


----------



## Dawdy Services

I agree winter is over with the long term forecast may have some salting to do :crying:


----------



## turn54

Rob, the offer still stands regardless of fault. It would make your life easier when the time does come to spread. By the way, nice axe. haha


----------



## awddsm1

Hopper is almost empty... Temps today helped a lot.

I sent you a text turn54... Looking to see if your able to deliver some of that salt...


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*2/15/14 snow*

Ummm...2 to 4 for Springfield on Friday? really...


----------



## MagLan

1-3 in champaign... Its coming!!


----------



## Dawdy Services

Look at the radar the state farm dome is working


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1757977 said:


> Look at the radar the state farm dome is working


Not now......... Coming down pretty hard. Wondering how much we'll end up getting.

..............


----------



## Dawdy Services

Ya looks like the dome crashed weather channel is saying 2-4 today by 6pm


----------



## cfpd0707

Marcus Bailey is saying it will be out of here by noon. He is sticking with 1-2.


----------



## Dawdy Services

cfpd0707;1758093 said:


> Marcus Bailey is saying it will be out of here by noon. He is sticking with 1-2.


I think he missed that one


----------



## Dawdy Services

Anyone want to make donations to my I need a tranny fund??


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1758601 said:


> Anyone want to make donations to my I need a tranny fund??


Not if it's a dodge......:laughing:

...........


----------



## cfpd0707

I have a spare 4L80e that came off a 93 Chevy.


----------



## Dawdy Services

cfpd0707;1759147 said:


> I have a spare 4L80e that came off a 93 Chevy.


Ya thanks but it's my 06 dodge loosing 2nd gear


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1759237 said:


> Ya thanks but it's my 06 dodge loosing 2nd gear


 Your 06" ???? That's insane. Must be the cummins in front of it tearing it apart. Been a hard winter all around on equipment no matter what your driving.

Looks like Normal is at 48"(not official, just a tally from the last storm on top of the observations) for the season so far. Snowiest on record (40" in 2010-11) and still more winter to come.

5.5" is the preliminary report for Normal from yesterdays storm. Way more than 1"-2" they were calling for.

.......


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1759453 said:


> Your 06" ???? That's insane. Must be the cummins in front of it tearing it apart. Been a hard winter all around on equipment no matter what your driving.
> 
> Looks like Normal is at 48"(not official, just a tally from the last storm on top of the observations) for the season so far. Snowiest on record (40" in 2010-11) and still more winter to come.
> 
> 5.5" is the preliminary report for Normal from yesterdays storm. Way more than 1"-2" they were calling for.
> 
> .......


yes my 06 and to much HP and torque that's a Cummins for you with 115000 miles on it I wish they had the new Allison 8 speed tranny for my truck that would be nice 
looks like all the plowing for the last couple snows will be for my tranny repair this sucks but I guess you got to pay to play, or is it,, you got to spend money to make it


----------



## awddsm1

Marcus Bailey seemed pretty upset that he missed that one as far off as he did. my wife was pretty upset too... other than about an hour and a half break, I was in the truck from 8:30am to 1:30 am this morning. Still got a couple to do today too. I seriously got to find some help...


----------



## Fatality

awddsm1;1759541 said:


> Marcus Bailey seemed pretty upset that he missed that one as far off as he did. my wife was pretty upset too... other than about an hour and a half break, I was in the truck from 8:30am to 1:30 am this morning. Still got a couple to do today too. I seriously got to find some help...


WOW thats a long time to be plowing for only 5'' of snow.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Wow we get to have more fun tomorrow 2-3 for Monday


----------



## snocrete

3-5 here....this is just insane....i'm going to bed


----------



## White Gardens

Taking a quick lunch break, thought we weren't going to see much snow with all the sleet, but I think it's going to come down pretty hard here soon.

Nasty day....



........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1762474 said:


> Taking a quick lunch break, thought we weren't going to see much snow with all the sleet, but I think it's going to come down pretty hard here soon.
> 
> Nasty day....
> 
> ........


boy was I wrong earlier when we talked....got more than what I thought we would...and nasty is right! 
I have a couple accounts we are getting ready to go push out, and I know they are gonna be a complete pita:realmad:


----------



## awddsm1

I like your piles out at northwoods there Crete... I think they're gonna still be there for next winter!


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1763329 said:


> I like your piles out at northwoods there Crete... I think they're gonna still be there for next winter!


I wont take credit for those...but yes, they will be there for a wee bit lol.


----------



## White Gardens

Ahhhh, time to go shovel some snow in a speedo! Or Mankini, whichever you prefer....LOL

FYI, clear your gutters and downspouts if you haven't already. Got mine in order yesterday and should be running nicely today. The 1"-2" of rain is going to wreak havoc on everything tonight and tomorrow.



.........


----------



## MagLan

Anyone ever had any problems with piling snow in lawn areas?? I had some piles to push back at some condo complexes and they have expressed some concern that it will damage the grass somehow...it's just water...do I have anything to worry about??


----------



## awddsm1

If there's a lot of salt in it, it could kill the grass... Probably thinking of snow mold, but risk of that in this area is small.

All my piles are on grass... That's kind of the idea usually, to get the snow off the lot and put it somewhere else.


----------



## MagLan

Yeah thats what I tried to explain to them but they are all old retired people with nothing else to worry about!! Lol!! Shouldn't b a lot of salt...we don't spread any on those drives and its kind of a dead end for the city so not much. They were also concerned about ruts in the yards...I'm like really...??? Have you been outside lately??? Frost is about 18" deep!!!


----------



## awddsm1

Yea, been there.... No way to win that battle. Best bet it to offer to haul it off... $$$$$$


----------



## MagLan

Yeah thats what the guy said..."what about hauling it off?" I told him he wouldn't want to pay that bill!! Lol! I told them I wouldn't charge them for pushing piles back...only spent about an hour anyway...seemed to calm them a little. Plus I have a landscaping business so told them I'd take care of any damage. Its not just the snow being in the way either..its the frozen solid piles they are going to become this weekend and I don't want to be hitting them next snow!!


----------



## White Gardens

Snow contains nitrogen. The added piles will also help to add to the subsoil moisture as they melt. On top of that, the snow is insulating the ground from extreme cold. 

So there is absolutely no reason that a snow pile will damage a lawn. It can really only be beneficial. 

...


----------



## MagLan

White Gardens;1766438 said:


> Snow contains nitrogen. The added piles will also help to add to the subsoil moisture as they melt. On top of that, the snow is insulating the ground from extreme cold.
> 
> So there is absolutely no reason that a snow pile will damage a lawn. It can really only be beneficial.
> 
> ...


Cool! This is good info for next time someone questions me!


----------



## Urdum2

Only real damage to the grass is trying to push piles back when the ground is in thaw mode and the plow tears up the grass..


----------



## MagLan

Any predictions for tonight?? I tried to sneak in a quick snowmobiling trip this weekend and I should have known better!! I've seen maybe an inch and I've seen 1-3..


----------



## turn54

Lots of talk about this coming weekend. Anybody have an opinion???


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1771835 said:


> Lots of talk about this coming weekend. Anybody have an opinion???


Nope....LOL

My only prediction is that it will be less than what social media has been saying.... Pretty much what has been happening all season.

....


----------



## awddsm1

I predict it is too early to make a prediction...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1771870 said:


> Nope....LOL
> 
> My only prediction is that it will be less than what social media has been saying.... Pretty much what has been happening all season.
> 
> ....





awddsm1;1771963 said:


> I predict it is too early to make a prediction...


I agree lol....I did see 1 - 13.4 inches if that helps


----------



## Fatality

24" sounds about right.


----------



## Dawdy Services

any amount over 2 inches but less than 10 will work for me


----------



## White Gardens

One thing I am seeing is that it's going to be a super long event. Potentially Saturday night into early Monday morning.

It's going to be a long one......



...........


----------



## awddsm1

I'm gonna guess 5". Seems like most of these "major" storms this year have started with rumors of 24 and ended at 5-6". I'd be ok with one more like that, but then it's time for spring... I'm sick of the cold.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1773420 said:


> I'm gonna guess 5". Seems like most of these "major" storms this year have started with rumors of 24 and ended at 5-6". I'd be ok with one more like that, but then it's time for spring... I'm sick of the cold.


I'm gonna say 6-8 total...but that's for Fri night & Sat night thru Mon a.m.

I usually don't start saying I'm ready for the change till bout mid March...but this yr has been a bit out of the ordinary, to sat the least...plus bids have been going out like crazy lately for spring/summer work. Plus all the roll-over work from last yr 
I really think we are gonna see a good yr around hereThumbs Up....just depends on what kind of weather we have this yr.?.?..last yr is going to be hard to beat! The weather was awesome last yr for us(other than early spring).


----------



## MagLan

NWS is saying 6-10...


----------



## Dawdy Services

MagLan;1774025 said:


> NWS is saying 6-10...


That's what I just read and a quater in of ice and 30mph winds this is not going to be fun weekend hope I get my truck back in time I'm having the tranny replaced ,,,, but I did get a plow mount and wiring put on my salt truck just in case .... Anyone have a extra ultramount for sale cheep??


----------



## White Gardens

Any body want any extra work? Thinking about subbing out all the accounts I personally service for this storm.... I'm getting sick of winter.



......


----------



## Cover Guy

I'm so ready for spring this is like a bad dream that won't stop


----------



## snocrete

Doesn't look like we'll see anything worth messing with, till 2moro late...7 or 8p.m.?.??..

Heard even more snow next weekend:laughing:


----------



## MagLan

I just hate these storms that drag out for 18-24 hours or more! I wish they would just dump it quick and move on! Gets expensive with 24-hour lots.


----------



## awddsm1

I really don't like the timing of this storm... Snow ending late Sunday night, then no one understands why it's not cleaned up by 6 am Monday. Granted I'm overbooked, but people really need to understand that driveways start when the snow stops.


----------



## turn54

Come on fella's, ride the wave. This is the winter we have been wanting. I say bring it on. Keep the extreme cold away and let the white powder fly.


----------



## Dawdy Services

ok got a plow on my salt truck now,,,, hope I get my tranny done in the morning!! ok so let it snow let it snow 
with my luck it will rain the hole time and we will not get any snow but we will see 
stay safe everyone xysport


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1774956 said:


> Come on fella's, ride the wave. This is the winter we have been wanting. I say bring it on. Keep the extreme cold away and let the white powder fly.


Just call me johnny tsunami...been riding the wave all winter...I'm glad we're getting more snow, but I'll be ready for it to end in a couple weeks, and start warming up. But that's the way it goes every yr.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1774956 said:


> Keep the extreme cold away and let the white powder fly.


This is where I'm getting frustrated, the super cold temps. Even in the big season of 2010-2011, the snow wasn't coupled with the extreme cold like this year. I'm getting cabin fever and ready to get out and enjoy even 30* temps and not this single digit and sub-zero crap. But, it appears that by the end of the week, it will finally turn around and we'll start seeing better temps.

Our business has got some big plans this year and I'm anxious to get the ball rolling. Won't be long and you'll probably start seeing my ugly mug on TV...



Dawdy Services;1775004 said:


> ok got a plow on my salt truck now,,,, hope I get my tranny done in the morning!! ok so let it snow let it snow
> with my luck it will rain the hole time and we will not get any snow but we will see
> stay safe everyone xysport


I think the snow is a guarantee, most of the mixed precip looks to be in the Southern IL region.

At least it seems you got everything under control. If you need any help let me know. Pretty sure you still have my phone#.

Over-all, this storm isn't going to be that bad. The only thing that sucks is the long-duration of it. We'll probably hit all our residential clients twice through all this. First being tomorrow during the day after the first wave, then do everything in it's entirety late Sunday night after the second wave.

The NWS also said in their discussion that they aren't planning on putting us in Warning criteria for this storm as snow fall predictions are right under that criteria. Works for me Thumbs Up


----------



## awddsm1

I noticed they seem to be backing off the totals just a bit, and also the duration... Nws is saying 3-5 here now with the bulk overnight tonight... 

Works for me!


----------



## White Gardens

Well, at least the 20% chance of afternoon snow isn't panning out. That will help with the over-all duration, that and the lack of anything last night.

Looking a bit better all the time, I'll be taking a nap now....LOL

Water content looks to be at a 12/1 ratio, Should be easy to move.


......


----------



## White Gardens

First wave might be over in the next couple of hours. 

If I am also deciphering the nws weather discussion at 2am correctly, there might not be much more later on today.


----------



## 3bladz

We have been plowing every weekend. So now that daylight savings time starts next week, does that mean we lose an hour of plowing.


----------



## Fatality

Pretty easy storm!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1775180 said:


> Our business has got some big plans this year and I'm anxious to get the ball rolling. Won't be long and you'll probably start seeing my ugly mug on TV...


Let me guess....your gonna become a weather man..



3bladz;1776629 said:


> We have been plowing every weekend. So now that daylight savings time starts next week, does that mean we lose an hour of plowing.


lol



Fatality;1776684 said:


> Pretty easy storm!


super easy


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1776861 said:


> Let me guess....your gonna become a weather man..


Advertising opportunity. We are now officially a dealer for an In-Ground-Trampoline system in Central IL.

We've had the two TV networks call us for advertising stuff and potentially be on TV.

We'll see. 

....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you guys see this?

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=ilx&storyid=100906&source=0


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1777283 said:


> you guys see this?
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=ilx&storyid=100906&source=0


I did actually, our local weather men are good about posting NWS links.

Really in all honesty, when you look at how powerful the storm was out over the pacific, and hitting the west coast, the NWS had no reason to not believe that we were going to get more snow than we did.

Here's a great explanation of our current weather pattern. Kinda funny considering in years past we've dealt with the Greenland block, now this year it's coming from the Pacific. Way it sounds, we might be setting up a cooler and wetter spring if this continues.

http://www.weather.com/video/what-march-has-in-store-for-you-45231?collid=/news/top-stories

...........


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1777283 said:


> you guys see this?
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=ilx&storyid=100906&source=0


ya buddy payup



White Gardens;1777749 said:


> I did actually, our local weather men are good about posting NWS links.
> 
> Really in all honesty, when you look at how powerful the storm was out over the pacific, and hitting the west coast, the NWS had no reason to not believe that we were going to get more snow than we did.
> 
> Here's a great explanation of our current weather pattern. Kinda funny considering in years past we've dealt with the Greenland block, now this year it's coming from the Pacific. Way it sounds, we might be setting up a cooler and wetter spring if this continues.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/video/what-march-has-in-store-for-you-45231?collid=/news/top-stories
> 
> ...........


Been hearing a lot of this lately...late March snows typically suck, but I have a feeling it will put a mad rush for spring, and potentially boost summer work. Most of my customers that are on the schedule for the start of the season have been contacted....and I've put the bug in their ear that it may be a late start, and that things will get done as soon as the weather allows it...most seemed very understanding.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Looks like the snow missed us again ,,, went north


----------



## Urdum2

Dawdy Services;1779012 said:


> Looks like the snow missed us again ,,, went north


We got around two to three inches, light fluffy, enough to plow....


----------



## awddsm1

So anxious to call this winter done, but my gut's telling me it's not quite over yet....


----------



## Dawdy Services

awddsm1;1782091 said:


> So anxious to call this winter done, but my gut's telling me it's not quite over yet....


Just seen on nws 2-4 on Tuesday night 
Crazy


----------



## MagLan

After a high of 69 today!!! Welcome to central IL!!


----------



## Cover Guy

I wish this winter would stop I'm ready to get started with our summer work


----------



## White Gardens

Looking at in-accuweathers extended forecast, I'm willing to say that tonight will be the last of the winter weather, or at least winter weather that will need attention.

Looks like the temps are going to keep climbing into the normal range.

Was looking at our records from last year, and we were starting spring cleanups just before the 20th of march.

As long as the turf starts to firm up, we'll be on target for that date this year also. I was out checking out accounts and assessing winter damage and it's super soggy everywhere. 

And there is tons of turf damage on my commercial properties. And not sure why a contractor, with the salt shortage, decided that bird-shot pea gravel was a good idea on a nice asphalt parking lot. What a mess.


....


----------



## 3bladz

62 and sunny. Took the top and doors off the jeep. It's sure gonna look funny with the plow on it. Going to be 12 tomorrow night.


----------



## White Gardens

So far looking like a bust in our area. Well, at least a minimal amount of snow compared to the forecasts.

Just started snowing an hour ago, and the system is racing off to the east at a major clip.

I'd be surprised if we see 4" by the time it's done.


........


----------



## awddsm1

around 2" here, although some lots seemed like they had 4 on them and others were less than an inch. pushed hard enough as it is, hate to see what 5-7" of this crap would have been like. almost impossible to stack. hopefully things will melt off nice today so we don't see too much ice tonight.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1783850 said:


> around 2" here, although some lots seemed like they had 4 on them and others were less than an inch. pushed hard enough as it is, hate to see what 5-7" of this crap would have been like. almost impossible to stack. hopefully things will melt off nice today so we don't see too much ice tonight.


Agreed.

Pavement temps were still up, so some places melted down, and others didn't.

And your right about stacking, wasn't happening.

And yes, thank god it wasn't more than what it was, could have been much worse. The only thing that helped is that most piles were just about gone from the warm temps the past week.

Still, a very easy, and one of the quickest pushes we've done this season.

.......


----------



## MagLan

So, who's putting plows on tomorrow?? Not looking forward to it...wish it would blow over!!


----------



## White Gardens

MagLan;1790851 said:


> So, who's putting plows on tomorrow?? Not looking forward to it...wish it would blow over!!


Not horribly worried about it. Snow during the day should melt, and last I heard was less than an inch tomorrow night.

Doubt I'll even throw salt with temps above freezing on Tuesday.

......


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1790959 said:


> Not horribly worried about it. Snow during the day should melt, and last I heard was less than an inch tomorrow night.
> 
> Doubt I'll even throw salt with temps above freezing on Tuesday.
> 
> ......


------ditto


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*missing the snow*

I miss the snow already

Is it too early to be dreaming of snow at night

Hardscaping is just no fun compared to fighting snow...

Here is a picture of my current project...


----------



## snocrete

MowingisMaddnes;1808798 said:


> I miss the snow already
> 
> Is it too early to be dreaming of snow at night
> 
> Hardscaping is just no fun compared to fighting snow...
> 
> Here is a picture of my current project...


I love snow from Nov 1rst to about early March...the rest of the year I hate it. I'm not dreaming of snow, but I am looking at buying some snow equipment in the next few weeks.

Nice project! What is the material you are using on the steps?


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*travertine...what you looking for...*

The material is Travertine...
What equipment are you looking for? 
I am interested in a blade for my bobcat and a pull blade...
Have a snowblower for the front of a mini bobcat for sale and a 12' pusher for a backhoe...


----------



## snocrete

MowingisMaddnes;1809064 said:


> The material is Travertine...
> What equipment are you looking for?
> I am interested in a blade for my bobcat and a pull blade...
> Have a snowblower for the front of a mini bobcat for sale and a 12' pusher for a backhoe...


Well, 1 of the skids we have been renting the past few winters is gone(owner sold it). I'm buying his snow gear for it(pusher/blade, snow tires/rims, snow bucket) and will be looking to rent/lease/buy/sub a different skid in its place for this coming season....not sure what i'm gonna do yet.?.?.??..Just found this all out recently.


----------



## White Gardens

Anybody got a new thread up yet for this season?


----------



## Dawdy Services

Yes their is


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1853438 said:


> Yes their is


Found it. Thanks.


----------

